# Do It Right This Time Israel



## MJB12741 (Aug 16, 2014)

No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.

Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph


----------



## fanger (Aug 16, 2014)

By negotiating Peace, good plan


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 16, 2014)

Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.

Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> 
> Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph



There were about 15,000 people there, and it was truly heartwarming. I was proud, for the first time, we got out to really protest and make our voices heard. It was such a beautiful sight!


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Taken from my Galaxy, sorry for the shakings...


----------



## fanger (Aug 16, 2014)

*Do It Right This Time Germany*, Nope doesn't sound right either


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep.

Giving peace to the Israelis and allowing the Gazans to regain normal movement, trade and freedoms can only be the aim of all civilised people.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

It can. But when it's done under Hamas terms, it can't.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Do It Right This Time Germany*, Nope doesn't sound right either



comparing the situation to germany is foolish, cliched, ignorant and old-fashioned.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> comparing the situation to germany is foolish, cliched, ignorant and old-fashioned.


Why is that?You demonize Palestinian's 24/7, just like Germany did to the Jews.
You're actively trying to ethnically cleanse them from the area, just like Germany tried to do with the Jews.
You treat them as though they are sub-human, just like Germany did with the Jews.
You accept any violence towards them, just like Germany did with the Jews.
You blame them for all the problems in your country, just like Germany did with the Jews.​So what's the difference?

There is absolutely no difference in the hatred you have for Palestinian's and Germany's hatred for the Jews in the 10 years leading up to the Holocaust.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> It can. But when it's done under Hamas terms, it can't.


All Hamas wants is for Israel to end the blockade, occupation and stop making up lies to attack them with missile strikes that NEVER FUCKING END!

Basically, all Hamas wants is for Israel to stop violating international law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.


What about Israeli terrorism?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?

Hamas says it full mouth themselves, "_all they want_" is Israel *DESTROYED*


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> ...



Israel deals with it's fanatics.

Palestinian praise theirs.

That's the buttom line.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > comparing the situation to germany is foolish, cliched, ignorant and old-fashioned.
> ...



You're just spitting everything you read in terrorists-R-us, and not interested in real debate.

EACH AND EVERYONE of your 'clauses' in that "list" is false.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> 
> Hamas says it full mouth themselves, "_all they want_" is Israel *DESTROYED*



do you still go by the torah laws and the Babylon Talmud? they already said the Charter is outdated and they do not go by it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.



Right they have to be third rate dwellers among the Israelites.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder what its like to live in Gaza. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> ...



Nice deflecting, _Lupita_


----------



## Lipush (Aug 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> ...



Except that they do.

The Torah is the law of religion, the Hamas charter was written by Hamas people.

Stupid comparison. Did you think for even 5 seconds before making it?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You avoided my question. Do you stone adulterers? Do you see gentile children as animals? 

They have said the Charter was old. They just want peace the same as you, I don't know why that is so hard. It may take awhile but sooner or later it will happen. Look at the states, we have protesting going on right now, we have crime, rapes, murders. We all have to live like that.  I do not believe they will continue with suicide bombes , but that is their main weapon. No one really wants to die. I don't blame you as much as your government, I think they want all the land.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> You avoided my question. Do you stone adulterers? Do you see gentile children as animals?
> 
> They have said the Charter was old. They just want peace the same as you, I don't know why that is so hard. It may take awhile but sooner or later it will happen. Look at the states, we have protesting going on right now, we have crime, rapes, murders. We all have to live like that.  I do not believe they will continue with suicide bombes , but that is their main weapon. No one really wants to die. I don't blame you as much as your government, I think they want all the land.


I've been against the Iraq war from day 1, but it's still my fault, because whatever my government does, they do it in my name.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Israel deals with it's fanatics.
> 
> Palestinian praise theirs.
> 
> That's the buttom line.


Oh really?  What about the Israeli's who sat up on the hill having barbecue's and tailgate party's while watching Gaza get blown to bits, like it was Monday Night Football?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel deals with it's fanatics.
> ...



The same Israelis that suffer rockets 24/7? Or perhaps the same Israelis that discovered tunnels leading to their doorstep kindergartens and homes from Gaza?
Nah.. they are just another warmongers.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 16, 2014)

Peace negotiations with Palestinians.  Now THAT's funny!  Don't believe it, ask Jodanian's what happened the last time they tried that.





fanger said:


> By negotiating Peace, good plan


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh now its 24/7 rocket fire and tunneling into kindergartens.  Both are propaganda.
When you make claims such as those above its hard to believe anything that comes from Israel.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 17, 2014)

*EXCUSE ME? My friends and family been in Gaza detonating those tunnels.*
And for your information* I'M LIVING UNDER ROCKETS THREAT 24/7.*
Massive Hamas Mega-Attack Planned for Jewish New Year Through Gaza Terror Tunnels | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs
Hamas? Mega-Attack through Gaza Terror Tunnels Exposed - Israel News
Report: Hamas planned Rosh Hashanah attack through Gaza tunnels | Jewish Telegraphic Agency
Foiled Hamas tunnel plot would have had hundreds of fighters infiltrate Israel, attack thousands of Israelis | TIP
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...li-strike-kills-four-children-Gaza-beach.html
Reports: Massive New Year's Terrorist Invasion of Israel Thwarted by Security Forces
John McTernan's Insights » MASSIVE NEW YEAR?S TERRORIST INVASION OF ISRAEL THWARTED BY IDF
» REPORTS: MASSIVE NEW YEAR?S TERRORIST INVASION OF ISRAEL THWARTED BY SECURITY FORCES
REPORTS: MASSIVE NEW YEAR'S TERRORIST INVASION OF ISRAEL THWARTED BY SECURITY FORCES
Hamas terrorists plotted to kidnap and murder thousands of Jewish civilians on Jewish New Year?s holiday (video)
Hamas Mega-Attack Planned through Gaza Terror Tunnels
Hamas? mega-attack through Gaza terror tunnels exposed - Israel News, Ynetnews
Security Sources Say Hamas Planned a Massive ?Terror Tunnels? Attack for September 24 | Video | TheBlaze.com
Hamas planned mega-attack for the Jewish New Year. Terror tunnels, the threat to Israel and the latest column from Marvin Kramer
Israel: Hamas Tunnels Were Planned For Huge Terrorist Attack For Rosh Hashanah, The Jewish New Year

When you disprove based claims you make it hard to believe you even know something.
Call it propaganda I simply call you stupid


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well heck, all that's okay.  Just noble, peace loving, life loving Palestinians having a little innocent fun.  And if you Zionists don't believe me, just ask the Pali supporters.






Daniyel said:


> *EXCUSE ME? My friends and family been in Gaza detonating those tunnels.*
> And for your information* I'M LIVING UNDER ROCKETS THREAT 24/7.*
> Massive Hamas Mega-Attack Planned for Jewish New Year Through Gaza Terror Tunnels | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs
> Hamas? Mega-Attack through Gaza Terror Tunnels Exposed - Israel News
> ...


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 17, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




No Lipush.  Those five observations are accurate.
I don't know why you say they are wrong, when that is patently no so.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> ...



Actually, yes.
And that's why we build hospitals and run charities and do a whole lot of nice stuff.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No stoning with no Sanhedrin.
And Talmudic law makes it virtually impossible to find ANYONE guilty of a Torah offense.
Of course, you'd actually have to learn Talmud to know that.

Please provide the reference for non-Jewish children.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Oh really?  What about the Israeli's who sat up on the hill having barbecue's and tailgate party's while watching Gaza get blown to bits, like it was Monday Night Football?


Yeah right.  Show us a link to your claim.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 19, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah right.  Show us a link to your claim.




HELLO!  ANYBODY HOME?


----------



## montelatici (Aug 19, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.



Do you believe that Palestinians are that unpatriotic?  The Palestinian people  are behind their leaders.  Do you think the non-white South Africans weren't behind the ANC which people you would have called terrorists.  The are patriots and freedom fighters.  The Israelis are the terrorists killing thousands innocents in an attempt terrorize them into submission.  You need a reality check.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 19, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah right.  Show us a link to your claim.





Lipush said:


> comparing the situation to germany is foolish, cliched, ignorant and old-fashioned.



The Israelis are behaving exactly like the Nazis.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 19, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah right.  Show us a link to your claim.



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/15/w...s-drop-on-gaza-from-front-row-seats.html?_r=0


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 19, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The Israelis are behaving exactly like the Nazis.




OUTSTANDING POINT.  Notice how those Zionists don't want to talk about the gas ovens in Gaza.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 19, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> OUTSTANDING POINT.  Notice how those Zionists don't want to talk about the gas ovens in Gaza.



65 years and  the Israelis have not killed a third of the palestinian population.  They don't even have the highest count for killing palestinians.
Why do people paint Israel as some demon and not see what is happening through the rest of the middle east.  Why do they not see what is happening in the refugee camps in the region or even what happens in the WB and G?
Israel is not located in Europe or North America.  Israel has to play by a different set of rules to survive among the arab muslims in the middle east that claim to practice a religion of peace but call for the killing of all jews and deny the connection of jews to jerusalem and Israel, despite even what the quran says.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 20, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> 65 years and  the Israelis have not killed a third of the palestinian population.  They don't even have the highest count for killing palestinians.
> Why do people paint Israel as some demon and not see what is happening through the rest of the middle east.  Why do they not see what is happening in the refugee camps in the region or even what happens in the WB and G?
> Israel is not located in Europe or North America.  Israel has to play by a different set of rules to survive among the arab muslims in the middle east that claim to practice a religion of peace but call for the killing of all jews and deny the connection of jews to jerusalem and Israel, despite even what the quran says.



South Africa was not located in Europe or North America, yet we did not let the Boers slaughter the non-whites without consequences.  We sanctioned them and together with ANC attacks on white civilians forced the whites to the table.  Unfortunately, that's the only way you can get an oppressor (which are basically bullies) to the table.  An oppressor never willingly ceases to oppress.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Why do people paint Israel as some demon and not see what is happening through the rest of the middle east.


Why do you paint Hamas as some demon and not see what Israel is doing to create the violence?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> OUTSTANDING POINT.  Notice how those Zionists don't want to talk about the gas ovens in Gaza.


That's because using white phosphorus is a war crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah right.  Show us a link to your claim.


I'll do more than that!


*Israelis gather on hillsides to watch and cheer as military drops bombs on Gaza*
People drink, snack and pose for selfies against a background of explosions as Palestinian death toll mounts in ongoing offensive


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> HELLO!  ANYBODY HOME?


Not between your ears.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> The same Israelis that suffer rockets 24/7? Or perhaps the same Israelis that discovered tunnels leading to their doorstep kindergartens and homes from Gaza?
> Nah.. they are just another warmongers.


This doesn't look like suffering to me?


*Israelis Gather to Watch Gaza Air Strikes*

*



*

Looks more like a tailgate party!  

Unless you're a Giants fan at Dodger Stadium, where's the danger?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> I'll do more than that!
> 
> 
> *Israelis gather on hillsides to watch and cheer as military drops bombs on Gaza*
> People drink, snack and pose for selfies against a background of explosions as Palestinian death toll mounts in ongoing offensive



They were there to see Iron Dome in action.  A wonderful site when it blows Gazan rockets to smithereens.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> That's because using white phosphorus is a war crime.



the use of white phosphorus is not a war crime.    It is recommended that it not be used in densely populated areas.
Gassing people to death historically was a practice
employed by the Germans ----and later by the muslims---
---who continue to utilize poison gases in terrorist actions---
CHLORINE  has become a favored agent---it dissolved
the lining of the lung----the place where Oxygen is
added to blood-----ie the FUNCTION of the lung.   Death
from  chlorine poisoning can take place over DAYS


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

fanger said:


> By negotiating Peace, good plan





Israel has been trying to negotiate peace with its neighbours since 1948, so why have the refused. They managed to secure a long lasting peace with Egypt that resulted in Egypt getting back all of its oil fields intact and in full working order. Then a long lasting peace with Jordan that resulted in joint ventures in the Jordan valley to put down terrorist incursions. There is an agreement in place with Lebanon that has held for some time and neither side has broken the terms. This just leaves Syria and Palestine, now Syria is in its death throws and will not be in any position to make any agreements for some time. This leaves Palestine the thorn in the side of M.E. peace to deal with, so maybe a hard handed approach by the western powers is needed to force Palestine to the table. Something that will cause alarm and minimal hardship to the people while at the same time creating major problems for the leadership. I suggest a withdrawal of all aid to the P.A. and gaza, including that supplied to the UNRWA and other nations providing gaza and the P.A. with weapons and money. Once they are talking properly with no pre conditions or stupid demands along the lines of the terms laid out in 242 then we will be on to a winner.


----------



## toastman (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo, people who don't live next to Gaza watch the same thing on television. What's the difference??
As usual, you idiots are making something big out of nothing. Pathetic!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Yep.
> 
> Giving peace to the Israelis and allowing the Gazans to regain normal movement, trade and freedoms can only be the aim of all civilised people.






 You do realise that there is no legal requirement for Israel to allow gazan arab muslims access to Israel don't you, so that will not change until Israel decides it is time. They might get a tunnel to walk down between gaza and the west bank as promised under Oslo. Israel will provide the basic tunnel then it is up to the P.A. to provide the rest. As to security it will need to be understood that any breach of the peace agreement by any Palestinian will result in harsh measures being taken by Israel towards the area the breach originated, so if Ramallah fired a rocket at any Israeli property then Israel will flatten the area around the launch pad to a distance of 50 yards


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why do you paint Hamas as some demon and not see what Israel is doing to create the violence?



Once again Hamas violates the latest truce.  Looks like another 1000 or so more dead Palestinians in the making after Israel retaliates.  Way to go.  LONG LIVE HAMAS!


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 20, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Do you believe that Palestinians are that unpatriotic?  The Palestinian people  are behind their leaders.  Do you think the non-white South Africans weren't behind the ANC which people you would have called terrorists.  The are patriots and freedom fighters.  The Israelis are the terrorists killing thousands innocents in an attempt terrorize them into submission.  You need a reality check.


Hamas wants to kill Jews and impose Sharia law on Gaza. They are a terrorist organisation, just like IS in Iraq and Syria. Do you call that freedom fighters?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Hamas wants to kill Jews and impose Sharia law on Gaza. They are a terrorist organisation, just like IS in Iraq and Syria. Do you call that freedom fighters?



Crystalclear-------THE FREEDOM to impose the stench and filth of  oppressive fascist shariah on non-muslims is a cause dear to the hearts of hundreds of millions of people,,,,,,thus some people do consider  Mujahadeen pigs to be  "FREEDOM FIGHTERS"---------there were people in antebellum south---USA who considered    slave holding the  RIGHT of a free  (white) man-----thus making   JOHNNY REB-----a  FREEDOM FIGHTER


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why is that?
> You demonize Palestinian's 24/7, just like Germany did to the Jews.
> You're actively trying to ethnically cleanse them from the area, just like Germany tried to do with the Jews.
> You treat them as though they are sub-human, just like Germany did with the Jews.
> ...






Do you mean like you demonise the Jews 24/7 just like your Nazi friends did

Your friends the Nazis wiped out 50% of the Jews in Europe in just 10 years, the Palestinians have increased in numbers by a factor of 4 in the same length of time. And they ethnically cleansed 10% of the population in the process

They act as if they are sub human so what do you expect

You can of course provide evidence of this from a non partisan source

 Just the terrorism, rockets, murders and violence, but then the Israelis are right in that. It is the Palestinians that blame everything on the Jews, even the rain that falls and fills the wells is the jooos and their weather machines 

 There is the germans hated the Jews for the same reason you do,  because they are so much better than you will ever be


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> All Hamas wants is for Israel to end the blockade, occupation and stop making up lies to attack them with missile strikes that NEVER FUCKING END!
> 
> Basically, all Hamas wants is for Israel to stop violating international law.







 You must have your own personal copy of International law as the one on the Internet does not say that Isreal is in breach of it.
 By the way all hamas has to do to lift the blockade is to stop all terrorism, violence and belligerence as outlined in 242, 338 and the Oslo accords


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> What about Israeli terrorism?






 Any factual evidence of Israeli terrorism dildo, provide the evidence if you can of post 1948 Israeli terrorism. And it has to be official as in the UNSC passing a resolution or the ICJ issuing warrants


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> do you still go by the torah laws and the Babylon Talmud? they already said the Charter is outdated and they do not go by it.






 Then invoke it during the last round of fighting, hamas speaks from both sides of their mouth at the same time. Care to produce the evidence from hamas themselves that they have scrapped their charter


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Right they have to be third rate dwellers among the Israelites.





 They would be below even that living anywhere else, and would have been wiped out by now in the USA


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Once again Hamas violates the latest truce.  Looks like another 1000 or so more dead Palestinians in the making after Israel retaliates.  Way to go.  LONG LIVE HAMAS!





Phoenall said:


> They would be below even that living anywhere else, and would have been wiped out by now in the USA



Really, they must be horrible , what makes them so horrible? We just don't kill people in the US for no good reason, we have even got rid of the death penalty in many states due to our unbalanced justice system. So tell me, are they really animals in human costumes? Aliens possibly?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> This doesn't look like suffering to me?
> 
> 
> *Israelis Gather to Watch Gaza Air Strikes*
> ...



I do hope they pick up their garbage before they leave the outdoor drive in. I mean they just drop stuff on the ground, I  wonder if they do that at home? Yikes. And they say the Palestinians are worst.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> I'll do more than that!
> 
> 
> *Israelis gather on hillsides to watch and cheer as military drops bombs on Gaza*
> People drink, snack and pose for selfies against a background of explosions as Palestinian death toll mounts in ongoing offensive


OMG Billo.  Isn't it just awful?  Hey, do you think maybe NOW would be a good time for Hamas to stop the rocket missiles to avoid another 1000 or so dead Palestinians with Israel's new retaliation for Hamas violating yet another truce?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> OMG Billo.  Isn't it just awful?  Hey, do you think maybe NOW would be a good time for Hamas to stop the rocket missiles to avoid another 1000 or so dead Palestinians with Israel's new retaliation for Hamas violating yet another truce?


yes less that what 60 dead on your end and over 2000 on their end.  Israel had no intention to even give an inch.
Your gov. sucks big time, rabid killers.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Billo.  Isn't it just awful?  Hey, do you think maybe NOW would be a good time for Hamas to stop the rocket missiles to avoid another 1000 or so dead Palestinians with Israel's new retaliation for Hamas violating yet another truce?
> ...



And you think Hamas would learn by now.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Anyone who support Israel had got to be blind.  I guess being dead is better than being and treated like and animal in a cage with skunk spray sprayed at them for looking sideways..  Still stuck in the OT when they killed   every last animal (besides the humans). Your the animals.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Thankfully with media attention now more tuned to the truth about what Hamas does and how Israel deals with them, there is far more support now for Israel than ever before.  

English is not your first language, is it?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



No not here, the media is all about the black guy getting killed in the south, and the beheading. I inform as many as I can about Israel, so I do my best.  Many people are getting fed up with Israel and their interference in our government. AIPAC has got to go. Israel is ruining our country  as they love fighting and wars.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That is recent news.  

Operation Protective Edge is on Day 44 now and the world is more supportive to Israel than ever before now they know the real truth about Hamas.  Israel ruining the USA?  Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



No they are not, they are boycotting and protesting all over the globe. Even Jews are.  No one likes people in a cage being bombed with no place to run.  This is not a fair fight, but Israel is underhanded and backstabbing. I see what they write about the US when we don't kiss ass. Israel is ISIS except in different clothes.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

See I can do the red checks too.  Grow up.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



The media is now making it clear that it is the Israelis, by holding millions in Gulags are the aggressors and the Palestinians are just doing what other oppressed people have done through the ages.  I am in Europe at the moment and the Israelis are being referred to by the media here as they should have been for the past few decades.  They are considered murderers of children here.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 20, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Good old Europe.
Now THERE'S a powerhouse of nations anxious to step up to the plate and...let the US handle every problem in the world.
Let's us shake in our boots over how some people in Europe feel.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That is good to know, in the US they aren't even showing it.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...




It seems the good news is that Hamas never learns.  Just like Arafat, Hamas is great for finding ways to get Palestinians killed.  The big question is whether the Palestinian people themselves will ever realize what Hamas continues to do with their rocket missiles to necessitate Israel to retaliate.  Oh well,  it took Jordan nearly 20,000 dead Palestinians to establish a lasting peace from them.  Looks like Israel still has a long way to go.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 20, 2014)

as     nus.kharah.alla said in  2006------"I did not know abducting
a few Israelis and doing the obscene mutilation murder on them
would make the IDF ---   SOOO ANGRY


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Whatever it takes, do it Israel & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Forester (Aug 21, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yeah, no kidding. World's largest jail run by the world's worst people.


----------



## Forester (Aug 21, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Thankfully with media attention now more tuned to the truth about what Hamas does and how Israel deals with them, there is far more support now for Israel than ever before.
> 
> English is not your first language, is it?



I wouldn't change the subject regarding 1st and 2nd languages here. There is NO support for the savage Israelis anywhere that I've seen. Own up to your systematic war crimes upon imprisoned people, barbarians! You're trying to defend the INDEFENSIBLE HERE! Extermination of babies/children is ENTIRELY related to your numerous LAND THEFTS, WATER RIGHTS THEFTS, LIBERTY THEFTS, LIVELIHOOD THEFTS, AND TERRORISM! It might be a good time to accept the scorn and hatred of the World and re-evaluate strategies.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 21, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



500 million people, Israel's largest trading partner.  The Israelis give a "hoot".


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 21, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't look like suffering to me?
> ...


I wonder if they sit there and root for IDF units the way we root for football teams?  Or have these "Fantasy Gaza Strike" clubs where they pick IDF soldiers and bet on who has the most kills during an "operational" season?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Penelope said:


> yes less that what 60 dead on your end and over 2000 on their end.  Israel had no intention to even give an inch.


If gazabadians don't die, how will they go on trumpeting that "jews are bad"?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 21, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully with media attention now more tuned to the truth about what Hamas does and how Israel deals with them, there is far more support now for Israel than ever before.
> ...



All lies, and have been disproven on here.  You being new had better do some reading of past threads.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 21, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



All facts.  Nothing has been "disproven" sic.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The same Israelis that suffer rockets 24/7? Or perhaps the same Israelis that discovered tunnels leading to their doorstep kindergartens and homes from Gaza?
> ...



As long as it was not near us, we used to do the same thing from out balcony or roof.  We lived in the hills and had a great view.  I expect it is natural thing to do as long as nothing is close to you.  If it gets closer you know what you have to do, find shelter or leave

If you can't do anything to stop them, you watch to see where they are falling.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Then stop complaining about Palestinian's dancing in the street over Israeli deaths, when you're sitting there having party's over theirs.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Some kids back from school enjoying the ceasefire and you have problem with it?
Palestinians dancing on the streets cheering Israelis dying like the three teens or the 9/11 fatalities is sick.
As a humanitarian I would expect you to cheer the death of TERRORISTS, Aris already told you that before, nobody is cheering death of innocents in Gaza, this war is between Israel and the TERRORIST ORGANIZATIONS, Cheering THEIR death is something EVERYONE in the world should do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Some kids back from school enjoying the ceasefire and you have problem with it?
> Palestinians dancing on the streets cheering Israelis dying like the three teens or the 9/11 fatalities is sick.
> As a humanitarian I would expect you to cheer the death of TERRORISTS, Aris already told you that before, nobody is cheering death of innocents in Gaza, this war is between Israel and the TERRORIST ORGANIZATIONS, Cheering THEIR death is something EVERYONE in the world should do.


You call everyone who doesn't goosestep to the beat of an Israeli drummer, a terrorist.

Just because you call someone a terrorist, doesn't make them a terrorist.

With all the state-sanctioned terrorism you country commits, maybe you should shut the fuck up on that one?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Some kids back from school enjoying the ceasefire and you have problem with it?
> ...


You talking about the US?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Some kids back from school enjoying the ceasefire and you have problem with it?
> ...


I call tthem terrorists because that's what they are,  it is YOU who don't consider Mohammad Deif or the three high commanders Israel killed in Gaza terrorists because it doesn't fit YOUR personal perspective over several states perspective and my humble opinion as well,  you are the terrorist supporter not me.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



It is not celebrating.  It is a hot summer and enjoying the evening air is not crime.  We watch the news or listen to the radio to know what is happening.  Why not watch the rockets outgoing and missiles ingoing with gaza?  Why should anyone stay inside when they might well have been in shelters or a center room of their home in the last month?  

Yes, people might be dying but watching the sky light up when it is not endangering those in your immediate area, why should they not take a meal and watch the sky?

During summers when we were home, most people lived on their patio.  Ours happened to have a great view of the city.  Nice evening, why should people watch their neighbors in the next building instead of a sky view or a wide view of the area?  Why should people be stuck inside if it is not their community that is being fired at?

Our neighbor down stairs, a palestinian flag officer and his wife would often join us.

People watch tornadoes from a distance, falling stars, meteor showers, reentry of satellites, floods, even volcanoes.  These might in some cases be dangerous, even deadly but if we are a safe distance, why should we not watch?

If your town is burning and you are safe on a hill, would you not watch?  You can't stop the fire and do anything to help but want to know what neighborhood or house is in danger and if the fire fighters are able to contain the fire, you would not watch?

People slow down or stop to watch a car accident, you think it wrong to watch the sky when there is fighting?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It figures your kind would even hate AIPAC.  Face it, as long as we have AIPAC, there will be no sharia law in the USA!


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> You call everyone who doesn't goosestep to the beat of an Israeli drummer, a terrorist.
> 
> Just because you call someone a terrorist, doesn't make them a terrorist.
> 
> With all the state-sanctioned terrorism you country commits, maybe you should shut the fuck up on that one?


Hamas is officially recognized as a terrorist organisation by Israel, the US, the UK, the EU, Egypt, Canada, Japan and Australia.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > You call everyone who doesn't goosestep to the beat of an Israeli drummer, a terrorist.
> ...




The Palestinian people have spoken loud & clear when they themselves elected Hamas to carry out their wishes toward Israel.  So why then do they bitch when Israel retaliates & far more Palestinians wind up dead than Israeli's?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 22, 2014)

It will never end. Face it.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 22, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Fatah won the popular vote.  They had too many candidates running in the same party for the same seats.  Hamas won by accident, not because the people over overwhelmingly wanted hamas.
In a few cases the candidates were forced to withdraw leaving one hamas candidate as the only one on the ballot for that seat.
Once hamas violently took control of gaza and forced fatah to leave, they no longer allowed new elections to take place.  So confident, yet some gazans risk death to pass information against hamas.  Such a loved terrorist group.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Hamas is officially recognized as a terrorist organisation by Israel, the US, the UK, the EU, Egypt, Canada, Japan and Australia.


That doesn't mean everything they do is terrorism, or every member of Hamas is a terrorist. And it certainly doesn't mean you can kill them anytime you feel like it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> The Palestinian people have spoken loud & clear when they themselves elected Hamas to carry out their wishes toward Israel.  So why then do they bitch when Israel retaliates & far more Palestinians wind up dead than Israeli's?


First off, fuckhead, they voted for Hamas because it was less corrupt than the PA, who sold the Pals out to Israel, second, Israel is not the one retaliating.  Israel always shoots first!  You mother-fuckers keep telling that lie over and over and for that, you can all go to hell!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

You murd


Daniyel said:


> I call tthem terrorists because that's what they are,  it is YOU who don't consider Mohammad Deif or the three high commanders Israel killed in Gaza terrorists because it doesn't fit YOUR personal perspective over several states perspective and my humble opinion as well,  you are the terrorist supporter not me.


 You murdered over 2000 people, not 2000 terrorists.

Unless you give them due process of law, you don't know what they are.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > comparing the situation to germany is foolish, cliched, ignorant and old-fashioned.
> ...



What should they do..............give them kisses and flowers for shooting rockets in Israel......Their whole purpose is the destruction of Israel.  There can be no negotiation with that.  As our debates in the past, if Mexico did this we rip them to pieces..............WHY is it different with Israel????  They have the right to defend their nation, and I agree 100%.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> What should they do..............give them kisses and flowers for shooting rockets in Israel......Their whole purpose is the destruction of Israel.  There can be no negotiation with that.  As our debates in the past, if Mexico did this we rip them to pieces..............WHY is it different with Israel????  They have the right to defend their nation, and I agree 100%.


Because Israel is not defending their country, they are the ones starting all the violence.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > What should they do..............give them kisses and flowers for shooting rockets in Israel......Their whole purpose is the destruction of Israel.  There can be no negotiation with that.  As our debates in the past, if Mexico did this we rip them to pieces..............WHY is it different with Israel????  They have the right to defend their nation, and I agree 100%.
> ...



BS.  The Arab League and Radical Muslims have been attacking them since 1948.  And again they decided to side with dang Hitler before this occurred.  They should have chosen the winning side and not the side of one who is considered a Anti-christ.............Jews lived there before as we proved time and time again.  Jordan took the Palestinian mandate and caused the dang refugee problems in Gaza and West Bank.  Jordan should have taken them in, but didn't did they.

Israel exists.  It is a country.  The Arabs want them to DIE, but can't win on the battlefield.  So they use terror and rockets.  And then these thugs use their own women and children to hang out with in a battle to make sure many of their own die.  It's their fault that the IDF is hitting them, and their fault civilians are dying.

I don't give a rats azzzzzzz about Hamas or radical Islam.  They are causing problems all over the globe in about 200 violent actions in this world now.  Perhaps you need to get your head out of somewhere and see what the hell Radical Islam is doing to this world.

Perhaps you should see that there is no more War with Egypt either.  Perhaps Hamas should spend it's money on schools, hospitals, and industry to end poverty there.  

No, they don't do that.  Why?  Because they are merchants of death.  They deserve NO MERCY, and don't even belong at a bargaining table at all until they change their ways and charter.  

That's the way I see it.  And had Mexico done this to us Mexico would be dust and you know it.

I SUPPORT ISRAEL...........PERIOD.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  The Arab League and Radical Muslims have been attacking them since 1948.  And again they decided to side with dang Hitler before this occurred.  They should have chosen the winning side and not the side of one who is considered a Anti-christ.............Jews lived there before as we proved time and time again.  Jordan took the Palestinian mandate and caused the dang refugee problems in Gaza and West Bank.  Jordan should have taken them in, but didn't did they.
> 
> Israel exists.  It is a country.  The Arabs want them to DIE, but can't win on the battlefield.  So they use terror and rockets.  And then these thugs use their own women and children to hang out with in a battle to make sure many of their own die.  It's their fault that the IDF is hitting them, and their fault civilians are dying.
> 
> ...


Israel is not the victim, they are the aggressor. They are in violation of over 100 UN resolutions.  They've committed multiple war crimes.  They're committing genocide right now.

You have to go back to Nazi Germany to find an entire population of people treated worse than the Palestinian's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## jillian (Aug 22, 2014)

fanger said:


> By negotiating Peace, good plan



the pals don't want peace or they wouldn't keep lobbing rockets into israel.

you're welcome.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > BS.  The Arab League and Radical Muslims have been attacking them since 1948.  And again they decided to side with dang Hitler before this occurred.  They should have chosen the winning side and not the side of one who is considered a Anti-christ.............Jews lived there before as we proved time and time again.  Jordan took the Palestinian mandate and caused the dang refugee problems in Gaza and West Bank.  Jordan should have taken them in, but didn't did they.
> ...



That is your opinion and it doesn't make it a fact.  As far as the UN, who the hell cares.  They whine like a bunch of babies when the chit hits the fan and asks us what are we going to do about it.  Or they change their wording to or else............

Jordan and the Arab league could have chosen peace, as can Hamas now.  They don't, and fire rockets and kidnap and kill Israelis.  The IDF returns fire and they are a hell of a lot better at it.  Perhaps Hamas can just shut the hell up and choose peace and not War.  They would get that if they'd accept that Israel exists and will remain a nation.  If not, then people are going to die.

That is War.  PC boo hoo doesn't change that.  Israel could destroy all of Gaza if it chose to do so.........They don't.  Hell they call the people in a building they are targeting to get out because they are taking fire from it.  Nobody else on the PLANET fights like this.  But of course you'll ignore it, because you are biased to hell against Israel and no amount of words are going to change it.

And none of your propaganda is gonna change my opinion either.  I see radical Islam as a disease.  You see it with PRETTY FLOWERS and whatever you see.  Radical Islam is a threat to the world.  Sooner or later we will have to take the gloves off to deal with it.  We don't want to, but they will force it.  They need to calm their sorry butts down and choose peace.


----------



## jillian (Aug 22, 2014)

Lipush said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *Do It Right This Time Germany*, Nope doesn't sound right either
> ...



it isn't old fashioned imo. just ignorant and dishonest.....and jew hating.


----------



## jillian (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



^^^^

that


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Penelope (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank God for the hell fire missiles from the US. This is not a fair fight at all. That is the issue.You have people locked in a fence and your bombing them, no different than the atom bomb really, except your doing it slower.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Thank God for the hell fire missiles from the US. This is not a fair fight at all. That is the issue.You have people locked in a fence and your bombing them, no different than the atom bomb really, except your doing it slower.



Israel is a nation who has the right to build a dang fence to protect it's borders.  Especially when those on the other side of the fence want to kill you.  

I'm happy that the IDF gets some Hell fire missiles from us.  That's Great news.  We give them Bunker Buster bombs too..........

It's not fair.............Since when is War Fair............Hamas and Radical Islam need to shut the hell up and knock off the BS and they will have peace.  It's that simple.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 22, 2014)

No its not that simple.  Israel will not quit till they get all the land. I do hope they paid for those missiles that said cost was 58 grand a piece. I'm tired of my tax money going for this stuff.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God for the hell fire missiles from the US. This is not a fair fight at all. That is the issue.You have people locked in a fence and your bombing them, no different than the atom bomb really, except your doing it slower.
> ...




We should have built our own fence when we had the chance.  Now that Obama opened the border, ISIS can spread operatives throughout the U.S....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> No its not that simple.  Israel will not quit till they get all the land. I do hope they paid for those missiles that said cost was 58 grand a piece. I'm tired of my tax money going for this stuff.



A misquote of history as they took this land in previous Wars and gave it back.  Forgot that didn't you.  

Do you have a selective memory problem...............


----------



## Penelope (Aug 22, 2014)

No worries , an Israel company Ebit (SP) Systems is suppose to be doing it. There has to be a  better way, we are not Israel. .  If ISIS wants to come here  a fence is not going to stop them.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No its not that simple.  Israel will not quit till they get all the land. I do hope they paid for those missiles that said cost was 58 grand a piece. I'm tired of my tax money going for this stuff.
> ...



They took land in previous wars and gave it back. Ha Ha, they had to. When are they going to give the Palestinians their land back?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> No worries , an Israel company Ebit (SP) Systems is suppose to be doing it. There has to be a  better way, we are not Israel. .  If ISIS wants to come here  a fence is not going to stop them.



And we'll just cry and say stop it ISIS.............I highly doubt it...........We'd mount their dang heads next to the deer mounts in the den..........We don't run, and neither does the IDF.........ISIL isn't doing so well against air strikes and the kurds right now are they.................

It sucks to be them when someone says we aren't running and fights back doesn't it..................The only time they win is when we aren't there...........

Stupid analysis.................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



A little history lesson, and part of the reason Egypt gave up War with Israel.  Enjoy!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Are you asking Jordan as well.  You do know they ditched them when Jordan was created as it was in the Palestinian mandate.

Are you forgetting the truth again.  tsk tsk.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## aris2chat (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



5 Aerial Battles That Put Top Gun To Shame Cracked.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> That is your opinion and it doesn't make it a fact.


That's not just an opinion, that's the position of every country on the planet.  Israel is an "occupational force" in the West Bank, Gaza, Golan Heights and East Jerusalem.  That's aggression!  It's no different than the Nazis going into Poland.  And as long as they are an occupational force, they cannot claim self defense.



eagle1462010 said:


> As far as the UN, who the hell cares.  They whine like a bunch of babies when the chit hits the fan and asks us what are we going to do about it.  Or they change their wording to or else............


So what you're saying is, you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about?



eagle1462010 said:


> Jordan and the Arab league could have chosen peace, as can Hamas now.  They don't, and fire rockets and kidnap and kill Israelis.  The IDF returns fire and they are a hell of a lot better at it.  Perhaps Hamas can just shut the hell up and choose peace and not War.  They would get that if they'd accept that Israel exists and will remain a nation.  If not, then people are going to die.


They chose peace in 2008 and it didn't do them any good, Israel still fired missiles into Gaza and still assassinated their leaders.  So take that_ "...if they chose peace..."_ bullshit and shove it up your ass!



eagle1462010 said:


> That is War.  PC boo hoo doesn't change that.  Israel could destroy all of Gaza if it chose to do so.........They don't.  Hell they call the people in a building they are targeting to get out because they are taking fire from it.  Nobody else on the PLANET fights like this.  But of course you'll ignore it, because you are biased to hell against Israel and no amount of words are going to change it.


Targeting civilian infrastructure is a war crime, it doesn't matter if you let people know ahead of time, it's still a war crime.



eagle1462010 said:


> And none of your propaganda is gonna change my opinion either.  I see radical Islam as a disease.  You see it with PRETTY FLOWERS and whatever you see.  Radical Islam is a threat to the world.  Sooner or later we will have to take the gloves off to deal with it.  We don't want to, but they will force it.  They need to calm their sorry butts down and choose peace.


The only thing you see is your own racist hatred of others.  You're the problem.  You're the reason for the violence. You're a cancer to all of humanity. You don't deserve a country.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2014)

Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lack the desire.
Palestinians have the desire to annihilate Israel but lack the capability.
Keep them rocket missiles comin' boys to change Israel's thinking.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> That doesn't mean everything they do is terrorism, or every member of Hamas is a terrorist. And it certainly doesn't mean you can kill them anytime you feel like it.


A terrorist organisation firing rockets and mortars into a sovereign nation, sometimes from UNRWA shelters/schools and mosques etc. sounds terroristic to me. Members of a terrorist organisation are terrorists and they pose a threat to Israel. Israel is allowed to kill Hamas fighters.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lack the desire.
> Palestinians have the desire to annihilate Israel but lack the capability.
> Keep them rocket missiles comin' boys to change Israel's thinking.


Israel will do what it's paymasters tell it to do.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 23, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean everything they do is terrorism, or every member of Hamas is a terrorist. And it certainly doesn't mean you can kill them anytime you feel like it.
> ...


The problem is for Israel they tend to kill a lot of innocent children  as well.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> The problem is for Israel they tend to kill a lot of innocent children  as well.


And that is because Hamas is hiding in densely populated areas and because they are hiding their rockets in mosques, hospitals and UNRWA schools. That is why Hamas is definitly a terrorist organisation and even more of a reason to kill Hamas fighters.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 23, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is for Israel they tend to kill a lot of innocent children  as well.
> ...


I would be very happy to see both sides investigated by the ICC, how about you?Hague court under western pressure not to open Gaza war crimes inquiry Law The Guardian


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


Now, all the ICC needs is the jurisdictional competency to try the thing...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> That's not just an opinion, that's the position of every country on the planet.  Israel is an "occupational force" in the West Bank, Gaza, Golan Heights and East Jerusalem.  That's aggression!  It's no different than the Nazis going into Poland.  And as long as they are an occupational force, they cannot claim self defense. So what you're saying is, you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about? They chose peace in 2008 and it didn't do them any good, Israel still fired missiles into Gaza and still assassinated their leaders.  So take that"...if they chose peace..." bullshit and shove it up your ass! Targeting civilian infrastructure is a war crime, it doesn't matter if you let people know ahead of time, it's still a war crime. The only thing you see is your own racist hatred of others.  You're the problem.  You're the reason for the violence. You're a cancer to all of humanity. You don't deserve a country.


Drivel.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...





Hamas are no more a terrorist group than the ANC was.  The ANC, led by Nelson Mandela, attacked civilian targets such as shopping centers, movie theatres etc. as well as government institutions killing women and children.  The ANC and Mandela are considerd heroic freedom fighters today.  That"s what HAMAS will be considered in the future when there will be a single secular state for all people of Palestine or in the unlikely event that an independent Palestinian state is allowed to be established by Israel.


eagle1462010 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





eagle1462010 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





eagle1462010 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> I would be very happy to see both sides investigated by the ICC, how about you?Hague court under western pressure not to open Gaza war crimes inquiry Law The Guardian


_Russia, China and India have refused to sign up to it. The US and Israel signed the accord in 2000 but later withdrew._
Cool. The countries know a thing or two about national sovereignty and kangaroo courts.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very happy to see both sides investigated by the ICC, how about you?Hague court under western pressure not to open Gaza war crimes inquiry Law The Guardian
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> ..._Hamas are no more a terrorist group than the ANC was_...


I don't recall the ANC undertaking rocket-barrage campaigns nor digging networks of terror-tunnels for launching commando raids against civilian population centers.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hamas are no more a terrorist group than the ANC was.  The ANC, led by Nelson Mandela, attacked civilian targets such as shopping centers, movie theatres etc. as well as government institutions killing women and children.  The ANC and Mandela are considerd heroic freedom fighters today.


On the soviet dime, of course. The USSR is no mo. And Mandela is described for what he is - a communist thug.


montelatici said:


> That"s what HAMAS will be considered in the future when there will be a single secular state for all people of Palestine or in the unlikely event that an independent Palestinian state is allowed to be established by Israel.


Thanks for indirectly confirming that, palistanians failed miserablio in their state "enterprise" and want to remain a chewing gum stuck to a jewish shoe-sole, which is another confirmation that, palistanians are not and have never been a nation, this ragtag assortment of the ME arab settlers from the hood is united only by their hatred and envy toward jews.
Words of Gladden Schrock apply to and describe palistanians perfecto - "*I am a wretchedly longstanding victim; therefore I own no burden of adult accountability, nor need to honor any restraint against my words and actions. In fact, all efforts to restrain me are only further proof of my oppressed condition.*"


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas are no more a terrorist group than the ANC was.  The ANC, led by Nelson Mandela, attacked civilian targets such as shopping centers, movie theatres etc. as well as government institutions killing women and children.  The ANC and Mandela are considerd heroic freedom fighters today.
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Only countries that commit human rights violations or are warmongering countries do not sign international agreements designed to punish war criminals and perpetrators of crimes against humanity. The world's most virtuous countries signed the ICC. Warmongering and oppressive regimes did not because they have something to fear. In any case the ICC can prosecute. criminals from any country whether the country signed the ICC or not and every signatory will honor an ICC warrant.


Drivel, but funny! In the spirit of the clueless wild-eyed "intellectual" grandstanding. _world's most virtuous countries_ hehe Is it like virgins in a bordello?


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

Nonsense as usual and, as always, on the wrong side of history.  The world recognizes Mandela as a freedom fighter.  

*"World honors Nelson Mandela with 67 minutes of service on his
Today is Nelson Mandela International Day, celebrated on the freedom fighter's birthday, July 18. It's not only a day to honor the former South African president, but it's also an international day of service.

The United Nations General Assembly unanimously approved the day in 2009 to recognize Mandela's contribution to democracy, justice and reconciliation. It also created the day to inspire people across the globe to carry on the Nobel Peace Prize WINNER'S
	
 efforts to "take responsibility for making the world a better place, one small step at a time," according to a statement from the Nelson Mandela Foundation Initiative .

This is the first Nelson Mandela Day since Mandela's death on Dec. 5, 2013. He was 95."

 MandelaDay World honors Nelson Mandela with 67 minutes of service on his birthday syracuse.com*


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Nonsense as usual and, as always, on the wrong side of history.  The world recognizes Mandela as a freedom fighter. ...


Drivel. Arafat had a "peace" prize too.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Only countries that commit human rights violations or are warmongering countries do not sign international agreements designed to punish war criminals and perpetrators of crimes against humanity. The world's most virtuous countries signed the ICC. Warmongering and oppressive regimes did not because they have something to fear. In any case the ICC can prosecute. criminals from any country whether the country signed the ICC or not and every signatory will honor an ICC warrant.
> ...



Hmmm, what is truly "funny" is the manner in which you use your newly discovered word "drivel" believing it lends some credence to the nonsense you post.  By virtuous countries I refer to the many countries that do not resort to war to achieve their foreign policy aims as do countries like the US, Russia, Israel etc. do not commit human rights violations and crimes against humanity as most of the non-signatories do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> A terrorist organisation firing rockets and mortars into a sovereign nation,


You mean the elected government of Gaza, defending its territory from foreign aggression?



Crystalclear said:


> sometimes from UNRWA shelters/schools and mosques etc.


There have been a cache of weapons found at two vacant schools and that's it.  Firing rockets from shelters and schools is just bullshit propaganda by Israel and its lunatic minions. None of the evidence they've provided to date, has proven what they claimed. In contrast, however, there is a mountain of evidence showing the Israeli's deliberately targeting schools, mosques and multiple hits on UNRWA shelters.



Crystalclear said:


> sounds terroristic to me.


Then I suggest you change your tune.



Crystalclear said:


> Members of a terrorist organisation are terrorists and they pose a threat to Israel.


By that definition, so is the Likud Party.  Their roots are from Irgun, a Jewish terrorist organization, which makes the members of the Likud Party terrorists.



Crystalclear said:


> Israel is allowed to kill Hamas fighters.


You're not allowed to kill anyone.  Come Judgment Day, God is going to kick your ass for thinking like that.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense as usual and, as always, on the wrong side of history.  The world recognizes Mandela as a freedom fighter. ...
> ...



Having fun with your new word.  It doesn't disguise your lack of education, it highlights it.  But, as to your opinion of Mandela, it surely makes you a neanderthal even among the right-wingers, but of course, you are closer to the fascist side of the right-wing.


*"George H.W. Bush Honored Mandela"*
*George H.W. Bush Honored Mandela*

*"U.S. Flags Lowered For Mandela, A Rare Honor For Foreign Leaders"

U.S. Flags Lowered For Mandela A Rare Honor For Foreign Leaders The Two-Way NPR

"*
*Pope honors Mandela for 'forging a new South Africa'"

Pope honors Mandela for forging a new South Africa 

Like I said, whether a terrorist or freedom fighter depends on one's point of view or period in time.

The Muhajedin were freedom fighters and armed by the U.S. when they were fighting the Russians, now that there kids and grand kids are fighting Americans they are terrorists.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hmmm, what is truly "funny" is the manner in which you use your newly discovered word "drivel" believing it lends some credence to the nonsense you post.


I disagree.  That word is not "newly discovered".  That is his "word".  His only "word".  The only argument his grey matter can muster.  He's been using that word ever since he began trolling here.  He's a *"ONE WORD TROLL!"
*
For Christ's sake, that "word" is all he has in life, don't take the jelly out of his donut?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Drivel, but funny! In the spirit of the clueless wild-eyed "intellectual" grandstanding. _world's most virtuous countries_ hehe Is it like virgins in a bordello?
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> I disagree.  That word is not "newly discovered".  That is his "word".  His only "word".  The only argument his grey matter can muster.


... to perfectly describe palistan-cheerleaders' verbal contortions they perform here, of course.


Billo_Really said:


> He's been using that word ever since he began trolling here.  He's a *"ONE WORD TROLL!"*


Does it mean that, I'm modern, enlightened and progressive?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Having fun with your new word.  It doesn't disguise your lack of education, it highlights it.  But, as to your opinion of Mandela, it surely makes you a neanderthal even among the right-wingers, but of course, you are closer to the fascist side of the right-wing.


All honest individuals, not burdened by the tenets of political correctness, seem to be called this and that, of course.


montelatici said:


> ]"George H.W. Bush Honored Mandela"
> George H.W. Bush Honored Mandela[/ur]
> "U.S. Flags Lowered For Mandela, A Rare Honor For Foreign Leaders"
> [url="http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/12/06/249247973/u-s-flags-lowered-for-mandela-a-rare-honor-for-foreign-leaders"]U.S. Flags Lowered For Mandela A Rare Honor For Foreign Leaders The Two-Way NPR
> ...


Wonder what they said about him behind closed doors. Most probably thanking him for turning the South Africa into a trashcan open to controlling influence given rampant corruption throughout its government with its anti-white laws. hehe


montelatici said:


> Like I said, whether a terrorist or freedom fighter depends on one's point of view or period in time.
> The Muhajedin were freedom fighters and armed by the U.S. when they were fighting the Russians, now that there kids and grand kids are fighting Americans they are terrorists.


Did mujaheeds get the same praise from  those on the list above?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> You mean the elected government of Gaza, defending its territory from foreign aggression?


It's their occupation - pull the tiger by its tail, get bitten in the ass, cry bloody murder, repeat.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lack the desire.
> Palestinians have the desire to annihilate Israel but lack the capability.
> Keep them rocket missiles comin' boys to change Israel's thinking.





Crystalclear said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is for Israel they tend to kill a lot of innocent children  as well.
> ...



Oh give us a break. They know that the kids are there and they don't care. They are fenced in or have you forgotten that minor part. Where are the kids suppose to be. Israel knows exactly what they are hitting and could care less.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Hamas violates the latest truce.  Looks like another 1000 or so more dead Palestinians in the making after Israel retaliates.  Way to go.  LONG LIVE HAMAS!
> ...






 Their religious beliefs that tell then they are better than everyone else, and have to dominate the world by using violence. They don't do peace treaties unless they are on their terms which include the right to terminate the treaty at any time without notice. Just like we did not understand the Japanese philosophy during WW2 and it took a long time to understand their honour system, the muslims are the same. They refuse to integrate into the culture of the nation they migrate to, they impose segregation on themselves so tend to live in ghetto's of their own making. They are arrogant by nature because of their religious beliefs, and can be very aggressive and violent when they cant get what they want. They treat women as if they own them like sheep or goats, and non muslim women are seen as 4th class citizens beneath even the dogs. The are not animals as animals don't treat others in the manner that muslims do, a prime example is the beheading of prisoners for fun. They start teaching their children how to cut throats from a very early age by having them practise on animals and the results are barbaric in the extreme. A prime example of how muslims are is a recent case in the UK

Halifax Man Hospitalized After 8216 Asian 8217 Attacked Him With Metal Bar Kafir Crusaders


*A 33-year-old man had parked his VW Golf at the junction of Hopwood Lane and Warley Road, Halifax, when he was attacked at 8.45 pm last night.(Tue)*
He was walking away when his attacker – armed with a weapon believed to be a bat or iron bar – ran up to him and attacked him from behind.
The suspect then fled on foot leaving his victim with serious injuries.
He is being treated in hospital for injuries to his head and body.
The suspect is Asian and of a heavy, muscular build.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OUTSTANDING POINT.  Notice how those Zionists don't want to talk about the gas ovens in Gaza.
> ...






Is that why hamas use it then


Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 I wonder how many Americans the Israeli's have beheaded with a blunt knife because of their religious beliefs ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Only in ISLAMONAZI nations, the majority of western nations are taking legal action against the racists involved in the BDS. Even the US government has told colleges they will lose funding if they allow BDS to take a hold, and the college management are telling the activists to find somewhere else or cease their actions. In Europe many nations are arresting BDS activists and charging them with racially aggravated crimes.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 STOP TELLING LIES the majority see hamas as the child murderers and the ones to blame for the deaths. Even the governments are turning against hamas and removing the aid they once received.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




"In Europe many nations are arresting BDS activists and charging them with racially aggravated crimes."

Are you purposely writing nonsense or do you actually believe that BDS activists are being arrested for being BDS activists?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...






 The muslims in Europe are saying that the US media is full of reports condemning Israel when the truth is the opposite. We don't take the word of an ISLAMONAZI FIFTH COLUMNIST  for anything, in fact we shout them down and take away their ammunition, this is why the muslim peer was begging for her job back after just 3 days


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...




They religious beliefs are based on the Jewish beliefs, your aware that many Jews and even non orthodox Christians wound up in Arabia when Rome got rid of them aren't  you?  That is why Jews and Christians are called "people of the book" their beliefs are based on Jewish and Christian beliefs, same as Jewish beliefs are based on Egyptian, Canaanite, Phoenician,  and later with King Cyrus , Zoroastrian beliefs. Christian beliefs are more Zoroastrian.  That is where Muhammad got his writings, by the stories he heard. There is no difference between Radical Jews, Radical Muslims (Jihadists)  or Radical Christians. Oh and by the way the Jews in Medina and Arabia were going by the Babylon Talmud, which is much more descriptive than the Torah.

There are what about 9 million Jews, probably more because some try and hide it and do it well, and there are over 1 BILLION probably closer to 1.5 Billion Muslims in the world of many different flavors , just like Christians and Jews. So to group all Muslims together is a wrong way of looking at it.

You should be very happy not all Muslims are radical and Jihadists as there would be nothing left of the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Forester said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully with media attention now more tuned to the truth about what Hamas does and how Israel deals with them, there is far more support now for Israel than ever before.
> ...





 How about getting one of the other ISLAMONAZI FIFTH COLUMNISTS to produce the evidence of your FALSE CLAIMS


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






And still Europe is trading with Israel and using Israeli goods in preference to more expensive and worst quality goods from say Pakistan or Bangladesh. The UK health service ordered some medical instruments from Pakistan and found that they placed the patients lives in danger because they were inferior quality, they had to be reworked by a firm in the UK to make them safe. They also found that even though the container said sterilised the instruments were contaminated with diseases and bacteria


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 I wonder which ISLAMONAI FIFTH COLUMNIST decided to claim this is a group of Israelis holding a "bomb gaza" party. Looks more like a pleasant evenings picnic away from the incessant hamas rockets.  What does it feel like dildo to have your pictures and words shown to be LIES all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the capability to annihilate the Palestinians but lack the desire.
> ...





 Read the Geneva conventions and see just who is the blame for the deaths of the children. When Israel GIVES 4 DAYS WARNING OF THEIR INTENTION TO BOMB A ROCKET LAUNCH PAD THEY HAVE DONE THEIR LEGAL DUTY. IF HAMAS DENIES THE PEOPLE THE CHANCE TO EVACUATE THEN THAT IS THE CROSS THEY MUST BEAR.  Only the rabid Nazi anti semitic Jew haters don't see this as reality but as a war crime, when the only war crime is that by hamas in firing rockets from civilian areas.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Blog Vijeta Uniyal BDS-activists assault pro-Israel supporters in Hamburg - Arutz Sheva

In a disturbing news that I got; on Friday a 83 year-old Jewish man was attacked and wounded in Hamburg, Germany during a vigil held for the missing Israeli teens.
The incident reportedly started when a group of protesters appeared with banners calling for the boycott of Israel. This led to an argument with the some members of the Jewish community. Soon later one of the anti-Israel protester started assaulting the elderly man. The daughter of the victim who came to the rescue was also kicked and verbally attacked by the protesters.  


 This is your typical BDS group violence that is getting the Palestinians a very bad name.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 What a load of bullshit, islam is based on all the bad things in Judaism and Christianity with the views of a psychopathic mentally deranged paedophile for good measure. To attract the right people to his new religion he allowed them to rape, pillage and murder to their hearts content, and absolved them of all blame.
 Your figures are way out as there are around 12 million Jews in the world, and 2.5 billion muslims. The muslims all follow the Koran that is touted as the word of God and can not be changed in any way. This means the verses that command the muslims to murder and rape MUST BE OBEYED or they face summary execution. They are so barbaric that they still practise amputations and stonings to this very day.

 As Erdogan said  " there is no such thing as a moderate muslim, there is just islam "


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense as usual and, as always, on the wrong side of history.  The world recognizes Mandela as a freedom fighter. ...
> ...



At least Aarafat earned his Nobel Peace Prize.  He took his Palestinians from the toilet to the sewer, got them massacred over & over again by their own Arab brothers, embezzeled their money & died from AIDS leaving the Palestinians living in ignorance & poverty with no hope for a Palestinian State.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Deranged Pedophile, you talking Muhammad?  Jews use to marry girls as young as 9 years and 1 day I read, you don't think Jews or Christians rape, and well in the battles of the OT they pillaged and murder all women, children and animals.  I think you need to go back to some sort of study of religions, as you seem to think for some reason Jews are Godly whereas all Muslims are not. Zionism is in itself a religion, and its a radical one.

In those days marriage happened much earlier, lets talk a moment about Sarah, give her husband her handmaid(slave) to have a child with him, and then she makes him send them away when she gets Isaac. Then Abraham who must of worshipped a God who takes human worship goes up to kill his son.  Look at David, adulterer, Solomon, how many wife's and concubines did he have.

The point is not one religion is better or right or wrong than another. They all have their radicals.

Look how the Jews took the Sinai , is that because they thought they owned it due to being lost in it for 40 years!! For some reason they love to fight.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



FACT:  Not all Muslims are world terrorists.  However, the overwhelming majority of world terrorists are Muslims.  And this fact has united Christians & Jews like never before as we fight our common enemy.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Look at the numbers. there is a smaller % age of Muslims that are terrorist as compared to the number of Jews in the world who are radical Zionist.  One can't compare that when trying to compare the no. of their population.  Also lets be clear, many  of us do not believe the 19 arab hijacker story on the WTC either.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Not a lot, Fatima but you can send the bill to Abu Mazen and Hamas.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...




The least she could do to help the Palestinians is to send body bags to Gaza.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 23, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


PIJ, PLO, AAM, and Hamas is a terrorists organization, period.
Now if you want to go for comparisons you got a pretty big selection of Arab Muslims terrorist organizations, pick some of them instead.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello, Obumble has a Peace Prize too, and nominations closed within days of him getting sworn into office - all part of the Orgasmic ObamaBots swirl of emotion and Messiah false alarm - awarding a Peace Prize to someone who hadn't yet done anything on a scale warranting a Peace Prize, in a world where the Peace Prize still meant something.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That is your opinion and it doesn't make it a fact.
> ...



Again that is an opinion of an anti-semite, who promotes the cancer of radical Islam saying they aren't the problem..........Radical Islam including Hamas are causing the dang world's problems.  Modern countries like Egypt have given up fighting and choose to live in Peace.  There is no more War's between Egypt and Israel.  It is available to Gaza and West Bank.  They choose to allow extremist to govern, and force endless War.  

Your on the wrong side of History buddy.  The side that pushes the destruction of Israel.  Who was that guy in WWII that you remind me of.........Can't quite remember the name...........


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

Daniyel said:


>


It's more like this...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Again that is an opinion of an anti-semite,


Why would I hate Jews?



eagle1462010 said:


> who promotes the cancer of radical Islam saying they aren't the problem..........


Why would a white Irish Catholic, promote Islam?



eagle1462010 said:


> Radical Islam including Hamas are causing the dang world's problems.  Modern countries like Egypt have given up fighting and choose to live in Peace.  There is no more War's between Egypt and Israel.  It is available to Gaza and West Bank.  They choose to allow extremist to govern, and force endless War.


If peace is having to kiss Israel's ass, then I want no part of it.  



eagle1462010 said:


> Your on the wrong side of History buddy.  The side that pushes the destruction of Israel.  Who was that guy in WWII that you remind me of.........Can't quite remember the name...........


I can explain the similarities between Israel and Nazi Germany during the 10 years leading up to the Holocaust, can you?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 23, 2014)

*"Self Defense"*
*
*


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Again that is an opinion of an anti-semite,
> ...



OMG!  You mean Israel is treating the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews?  I didn't know that.  Will you please be so kind to educate us as to where the trains run & where the ovens are located in the Gaza concentration camp?  Thank You & bless you for your coming reply so everyone will see the truth.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> OMG!  You mean Israel is treating the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews?  I didn't know that.  Will you please be so kind to educate us as to where the trains run & where the ovens are located in the Gaza concentration camp?  Thank You & bless you for your coming reply so everyone will see the truth.


Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
Do you not treat them like they are sub-human, just like the Nazis treated the Jews?
Do you not blame them for all the problems in the country, just like the Nazis blamed the Jews?
Do you not accept any kind of violence against them, just like Germans accepted the violence against the Jews?
Are you not trying to cleanse them from the area, just like the Nazis tried to do with the Jews?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  You mean Israel is treating the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews?  I didn't know that.  Will you please be so kind to educate us as to where the trains run & where the ovens are located in the Gaza concentration camp?  Thank You & bless you for your coming reply so everyone will see the truth.
> ...


Why Billy! How very astute you think you are!


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  You mean Israel is treating the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews?  I didn't know that.  Will you please be so kind to educate us as to where the trains run & where the ovens are located in the Gaza concentration camp?  Thank You & bless you for your coming reply so everyone will see the truth.
> ...



Oh now I get it.  Yes you are right.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel is indeed unjustifyable brutal demonizing treatment to the Palestinians.  And I agree with you that if Israel really wants to establish peace with them, first this entire damn Zionist agenda has to go.  Why can't Israel show some love, justice & respect for their Palestinians like the surrounding Arab countries did & still do?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!  Don't you agree?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



surrounding arab countries?  peace????????
It's been too long since I saw peace there.  real peace, not just a period of calm.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  Yes you are right.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel is indeed unjustifyable brutal demonizing treatment to the Palestinians.  And I agree with you that if Israel really wants to establish peace with them, first this entire damn Zionist agenda has to go.  Why can't Israel show some love, justice & respect for their Palestinians like the surrounding Arab countries did & still do?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!  Don't you agree?


How 'bout Israel just obey the law, dumbass?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


>


I couldn't help notice, your IDF tribute used that fake video Israel made about the Mavi Marmara incident.  They tried to pass off an Israeli training video as the actual incident itself.  The problem is, they didn't doctor up the ship enough to look like the Mavi Marmara.  You can see that in this video.


----------



## Forester (Aug 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Actually you're wrong. Middle Eastern peoples often raise their own food. THUS, they kill their own food prior to eating it. A parent showing a child how to butcher an animal does not predispose that child to become a murderer or "slasher" as an adult. You have tried to make that connection but no, you didn't succeed. Furthermore, Judaism is NOT in any position to characterize another religion as being "better than everyone else", as you say. Seriously that's almost funny but I do believe you were serious? Wow!
Jews are not exactly integrating into every society they belong to. They commonly have their "I'm better than you are" goggles on.  However it is a plain fact that Jews do change their names to sound more Anglo...i.e. Donald Sterling of LA Clippers fame (well, shame). AKA Donald Tokowicz, the famous Jewish bigot. He tarnished the Jewish community's image profoundly. But was he the exception or the rule? 
Don't bother with the anti-Semite  comments by the way. That's a seriously overused line. Just my observations.


----------



## Forester (Aug 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You gave a fairly decent description of the Old Testament of the Bible minus the rape BS. I don't care what cultural practices they engage in, Israel DOES NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO  EXTERMINATE THEM OR THEIR OFFSPRING IN A SYSTEMATIC FASHION WHILE STEALING THEIR LAND, WATER, LIBERTY, LIVELIHOOD, PEACE, ETC.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 24, 2014)

Forester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Quick test, ready? 
1.What Terrorist Organizations Israel exterminated in the past 10 years?
2.What is the main water source for Gaza?
3.How many times Israel and Palestinians negotiated for peace-treaty?
4.Which are the main religions in Israel, and which are the main religions among the Palestinians?
5.Under what right the Palestinians claim to establish a state?

There, answer these genius.


----------



## Forester (Aug 24, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There you go trying to elevate your own ego. Are you going to tell me Israel allows Palestinians to drill their own wells for water?  No. Won't allow infrastructure equipment into Gaza.
Does Israel over-extract from deep wells making the desert "bloom"? And deny the  West Bank Palestinians access to their water rights? Yes. Israel uses water denial/degradation to devalue Palestinian lands and to move the Palestinians out so as to construct new "settlements". Sickening.
Are you going to tell me illegal Israeli "settlers" (squatters) don't sabotage Palestinians' water wells and then shoot at them when the Palestinians try to repair them? Yes they do.
Are you going to tell me Israel DOESN'T turn off the water to Gaza, steal water rights? Please.
So you  think it's acceptable to keep people penned up, control their beaches by blockade, take their land, not to mention kill them under the "terrorism" guise? Hell no.
You've earned the right to be rocketed as I and much of the world sees it.
Israel's leader Netanyahu has committed War Crimes and continues to do so and Jews don't even  realize it. Now that's dumb.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 24, 2014)

The rockets came first. The blockade came in response to the rockets.
Israel should close their border with Gaza completely and not allow any Palestinians into Israel at all.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 24, 2014)

Forester said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...


*I'm trying to tell you that you sound melodramatically stupid.*
For your information, all the questions I'm asking above have nothing to do with my ego, going all out Israel like you even know anything out of all the rumors you hear and the news from the pictures Hamas feeding you with - yeah the same group designated by the US as a terrorist organization, *now that's dumb.*
On the other hand if you have any real accusations, feel free to make a thread and tag me in, include your sources and arrange every evidence you find, I'll gladly respond to that.


----------



## Forester (Aug 24, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Forester said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Uh, I'm not relying on rumors or Hamas propaganda or anything like that. You're just trying to push Israeli propaganda down my throat and I'm not buying it. Twitter exposed Israel's dirty deeds and the Jewish-controlled media couldn't stop the flow of information and pictures. VERY UGLY GENOCIDE was shown in full color. Not to mention the human rights violations Israel is committing by devalueing West  Bank land so as to push Palestinians out so settlement building can begin. The apartheid wall does a good job denying water access to the West Bank residents as well.
There's no way Israelis can continue to hide their misdeeds with the information flow of today so don't bother  trying. You're the idiot if you think it's even remotely possible. Stop the killing, get off their land and figure out a different M.O. unless you enjoy being considered the world's worst.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> You mean the elected government of Gaza, defending its territory from foreign aggression?


Israel is defending itself against the terrorist organisation Hamas.



Billo_Really said:


> There have been a cache of weapons found at two vacant schools and that's it.  Firing rockets from shelters and schools is just bullshit propaganda by Israel and its lunatic minions. None of the evidence they've provided to date, has proven what they claimed. In contrast, however, there is a mountain of evidence showing the Israeli's deliberately targeting schools, mosques and multiple hits on UNRWA shelters.


It's not propaganda. Hamas uses UNRWA schools, mosques and medical facilities as military sites.



Billo_Really said:


> By that definition, so is the Likud Party.  Their roots are from Irgun, a Jewish terrorist organization, which makes the members of the Likud Party terrorists.


Not true, Hamas is officially a terrorist organisation. The Likud Party isn't.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 24, 2014)

Forester said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...


So you continue accusing with zero evidence, how reliable you think you sound to me? Pretty much like most random pro-Pals posting here.
*Please list all the accusations with evidence in a brand new thread and lets discuss it openly, I don't think I made any comment about 'Israeli propaganda' at all, read my post again.*


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 24, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Oh give us a break. They know that the kids are there and they don't care. They are fenced in or have you forgotten that minor part. Where are the kids suppose to be. Israel knows exactly what they are hitting and could care less.


Israel gives warnings to evacuate. If people refuse to leave, there's not much Israel can do about that.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Before the aggression against Gaza.  It will get worse for Israel.

"With the threat of EU economic boycotts hanging over Israel, business owners there say they are already starting to feel the pinch and are having to look for other, less lucrative export markets."

Business boycott Israelis feeling the pinch Middle East DW.DE 14.02.2014


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2014)

Forester said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Forester said:
> ...



Am awful lot of words to say how much you hate Israel. In the current world that's short hand for hew hating. Otherwise you'd be saying that the terrorists of Hamas can no longer expect to get a pass force fusing to maintain even the shortest cease fire.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 24, 2014)

The Palestinian people themselves duly elected Hamas to carry out their agenda against Israel.rather than strive for peace.  And now the Palestinian people themselves are paying the price in dead bodies & destruction for their bad mistake.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2014)

Forester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


My observations indicate that you are one Jew-hating little insignificant zit and you should return to Stormfront where the peanut gallery swoons over your anti-Semitic crapola.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Israel is defending itself against the terrorist organisation Hamas.


An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  What part of that don't you understand?



Crystalclear said:


> It's not propaganda. Hamas uses UNRWA schools, mosques and medical facilities as military sites.


No, it is propaganda because you haven't provided any evidence proving it isn't.



Crystalclear said:


> Not true, Hamas is officially a terrorist organisation. The Likud Party isn't.


So what!  It doesn't disprove the fact that Hamas no longer commits acts of terrorism, or that the Likud Party started as a Jewish terrorist group.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> The Palestinian people themselves duly elected Hamas to carry out their agenda against Israel.rather than strive for peace.  And now the Palestinian people themselves are paying the price in dead bodies & destruction for their bad mistake.


You're such a fuckin' liar!

All the Pals want is freedom.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Oh now I get it.  Yes you are right.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel is indeed unjustifyable brutal demonizing treatment to the Palestinians.  And I agree with you that if Israel really wants to establish peace with them, first this entire damn Zionist agenda has to go.  Why can't Israel show some love, justice & respect for their Palestinians like the surrounding Arab countries did & still do?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!  Don't you agree?


If Zionists wanted peace, they'd end the occupation and blockade.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with you fuckers?  Are you lazy?  Are you doing this deliberately?  Are you trying to make it hard on everyone else?  Are you trying to punish people for contributing to the thread?  Are you mentally and morally bankrupt?

Then why the fuck can't you delete all the posts, except the one you are responding to?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
> Do you not treat them like they are sub-human, just like the Nazis treated the Jews?
> Do you not blame them for all the problems in the country, just like the Nazis blamed the Jews?
> Do you not accept any kind of violence against them, just like Germans accepted the violence against the Jews?
> Are you not trying to cleanse them from the area, just like the Nazis tried to do with the Jews?


I would just love for the two brain dead morons who disagreed with this post, to have some balls and step up and explain why the preceding is not true?


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  What part of that don't you understand?


Israel defends itself against Hamas, that is self defense and most world leaders agree with me.



Billo_Really said:


> No, it is propaganda because you haven't provided any evidence proving it isn't.



Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals mosques and schools - The Washington Post

VIDEO Terrorists fire rockets from Gaza hospital - Israel News Ynetnews

Hamas hiding rockets in schools children s playgrounds Israel and UN agency say Fox News




Billo_Really said:


> So what!  It doesn't disprove the fact that Hamas no longer commits acts of terrorism, or that the Likud Party started as a Jewish terrorist group.


Hamas is a terrorist organisation and still commits terrorism. I gave 3 links that prove me right and I could post much more links. The Likud Party is not a terrorist organisation anymore, no matter what they were when the party was set up.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You so much in denial its sad. The hatred of Muslims must of been instilled in you from birth.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 24, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So you're a Muslim I guess?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Israel defends itself against Hamas, that is self defense and most world leaders agree with me.


An occupational force, cannot claim self defense.  What part of that don't you understand?

It would be like an assassin coming into the home of his target and having that target put up more of a struggle than anticipated, then telling authorities later he had no choice but to kill the home owner, because he was in fear of his own life.



Crystalclear said:


> Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals mosques and schools - The Washington Post


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...weapons-inside-hospitals-mosques-and-schools/From your own link...


Crystalclear said:


> hidden inside the pulpit, Israel alleged, were a Kalashnikov assault rifle, a bulletproof vest and binoculars.


_ "...Israel alleged..." _is not proof.



Crystalclear said:


> VIDEO Terrorists fire rockets from Gaza hospital - Israel News Ynetnews


http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4548760,00.htmlThe video does not show rockets being fired from it and only "say's" Hamas members are in the hospital.



Crystalclear said:


> Hamas hiding rockets in schools children s playgrounds Israel and UN agency say Fox News


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/0...hildren-playgrounds-israel-and-un-agency-say/This is what I was talking about earlier.  These are the only incidents of weapons being stored in schools.  The schools were vacant and the mere fact that weapons were stored there, does not justify targeting schools with refugees present.



Crystalclear said:


> Hamas is a terrorist organisation and still commits terrorism.


Resistance is not terrorism.



Crystalclear said:


> I gave 3 links that prove me right and I could post much more links.


None of those links proved what you claim.



Crystalclear said:


> The Likud Party is not a terrorist organisation anymore, no matter what they were when the party was set up.


And neither is Hamas, no matter what their Charter said when they were set up.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No , I think


Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Me no, but I do live near the Muslim capital of the US, and we have a  huge university here where many come to train for their MD and we have quite a few Muslim Doctors here and Indian as well, and they are normal people.
The only problem I hear about is when Christians go down and try to tell them they are going to hell if they don't believe in Jesus during their festivals. They came here many years ago I guess to work at Ford down in Detroit. There are many female Dr.s and dentists as well. They live in a very clean and well kept area. We have to learn to like people of other races, it'd be rather boring if we were all the same. Right?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 24, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You know the saying "in our world everobody is special but we are all different "? 
Anyway that should be the least of your problems, and if you really wants to see democracy in action you can visit Israel.
Thing is you keep missing the point.
HAMAS IS TRYING TO KILL US, 150 TIMES BY ROCKETS TODAY.
Its not the Palestinians Israel is fighting,  but a radical terrorist groups divides from the Muslims you are talking about.
I hold the same perspective of pluralism as you do, but in order to preserve pluralism and tolerance to others all radicalism roots must be eradicated.
I'm anti-radicalism, beautifully illusions of anti-war society cannot occur with radicals of all sort,  regardless of religions, race, gender, political views,  and even personal habits.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Oh give us a break. They know that the kids are there and they don't care. They are fenced in or have you forgotten that minor part. Where are the kids suppose to be. Israel knows exactly what they are hitting and could care less.
> ...


And Israel doesn't even have to do that because the fact that there is a war on should be enough of a warning. I think it's bullshit Israel gives it's enemies time to escape. Hamas won't be dealt with until they are all dead.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinian people themselves duly elected Hamas to carry out their agenda against Israel.rather than strive for peace.  And now the Palestinian people themselves are paying the price in dead bodies & destruction for their bad mistake.
> ...


All the Pals want is the eradication of Israel as a Jewish state and to take over and turn it into another Muslim utopia.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I get it.  Yes you are right.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel is indeed unjustifyable brutal demonizing treatment to the Palestinians.  And I agree with you that if Israel really wants to establish peace with them, first this entire damn Zionist agenda has to go.  Why can't Israel show some love, justice & respect for their Palestinians like the surrounding Arab countries did & still do?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!  Don't you agree?
> ...


They'll end the occupation and blockade when the rockets stop flying for good.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Israel defends itself against Hamas, that is self defense and most world leaders agree with me.
> ...


Israel is not an occupying force, they are a state of the Jews and their capital is in Jerusalem. Accept it, get over it, or die.

Hamas is a terrorist organization because they don't target military targets with their rockets. They target civilians on purpose.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
> ...


Make it 3, Billy, because all those charges are not true.You are making shi'ite up.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Four.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
> ...


Five.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Make it 3, Billy, because all those charges are not true.You are making shi'ite up.


Then explain why they are not true, troll?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Five.


So no one has the balls to explain why they're not true?

You just wanna play troll games and think you're funny?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Make it 3, Billy, because all those charges are not true.You are making shi'ite up.
> ...


The answer to all 5 points is* NO.  *You are fabricating fantasies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> All the Pals want is the eradication of Israel as a Jewish state and to take over and turn it into another Muslim utopia.


It doesn't matter how many times you tell that bullshit lie, it won't come true.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> The answer to all 5 points is* NO.  *You are fabricating fantasies.


Explain why they're fantasy's, troll?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Four.


Then explain why its not true?

No one seems to have the stones to do it.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Four.
> ...


It's been 'splained. All 5 points you raise are false. Period.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> It's been 'splained. All 5 points you raise are false. Period.


You're FOS, troll bitch!  You must like being a coward?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > It's been 'splained. All 5 points you raise are false. Period.
> ...


Fo schizzle.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all 5 points is* NO.  *You are fabricating fantasies.
> ...


Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
 - As convenient as it sound to advocate your cause and case(as a pro-Palestinian) by simply showing a picture of Netanyahu with horns and sharp fangs soak with blood - it sure does the job of influencing no doubt about it, But this doesn't belong to democracy and neither to Jews, it belongs to a totalitarian/dictatorship regime, here in Israel the government doesn't have to influence the opinion of the people so radically, more then that everyone can state their own free opinion, and there is a freedom of information to all, sadly the situation in Gaza and also in the WB thankfully to the Arab Media mostly, is different, they demonize Israel to incite mob violence and gain more support from "their" people, under the risk of being revolted due to the stupid stubbornness of continuing to -call it retaliate- I call it stupidity, and the only people who suffer from that are the Palestinians, so it circles around and they get more power and popularity, this is the difference, I can elaborate but I believe you understand what I'm talking about.

Do you not treat them like they are sub-human, just like the Nazis treated the Jews?
They are not being treated like sub-humans or any other humans, they are simply not allowed to enter Israel, and they were also isolated from Israel in the past, why considering them Israelis? they even don't call themselves Israelis.
This is a result of demonizing, matter of fact Palestinians live better in Israel than in anywhere else around us.
Minorities also enjoy rights that doesn't exist in Switzerland or the US or any other place in the world.
Straight to the question, each one of these baits a long debate/discussion but I tried to sum it to the satisfying answer.

Do you not blame them for all the problems in the country, just like the Nazis blamed the Jews?
I [Personally] already stated my policy about blaming the other, we don't blame them for all of the problems in our state, not for sucking blood, not for kidnapping kids, not for plotting to kill us, not for squeezing the life from the southerns and not for claiming(and owning) our[Jewish] most religiously sacred sites - they do indeed own a big chunk in the security and related topics that also considered a problem, but we don't even blame them for that.
Definitely not like the Nazis blamed the Jews.


Spoiler: Example







Do you not accept any kind of violence against them, just like Germans accepted the violence against the Jews?
I'm against violence, but when you have no choice you simply have to respond.
I Won't tolerate purposed attempts to kill me or anyone else in Israel, would you tolerate such things? we went through that, you'll try to find the reason why the do so, the answer exploding in our face every day, they want us dead, and to explain logically why or what and even trying to debate with mad violent people can only cause more violence, also because of the people from the side screaming "ISRAEL APARTHEID STOP PALESTINE HOLOCAUST" and what else, inciting them to continue their violent rampage.
This is the Israeli perspective about the subject, violence only breed hate, but when they already hate you, the violence is expected so I choose to stay alive and be hated for eternity if that's the option and I'm pretty sure you would agree with me.

Are you not trying to cleanse them from the area, just like the Nazis tried to do with the Jews?
The only one being 'cleansed' from Gaza for example, were Jews - but the rockets continued, so we placed a blockade, divide and conquer, do you really think that Israel is sending a loaded train full of Palestinians to gas chamber? ever since the establishment of Israel, the Palestinians and Israeli Arabs population growth show the other way around, we are multiplying them genetically.
The common argue about "cleanse" is wrong, there is not race, gender, opinion, or any other aspect that Israel "cleansing ethnically" as they claim, only a protection of the Israeli borders as legitimate action to protect the population, just like anywhere else in the civilized world.


*I HOPE THIS WILL DO.*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Great post @Daniyel


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > All the Pals want is the eradication of Israel as a Jewish state and to take over and turn it into another Muslim utopia.
> ...


It's in their charters.
It's in their schools.
Just look at what they are teaching their kids.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 25, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Remember this?


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> 
> Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph




_Care to explain_


MJB12741 said:


> No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> 
> Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph




_Care to explain as to just what you mean _


MJB12741 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



_Ohhh can it MJ . . . any thinking person knows that there were no peace offerings and land concessions offered by Israel to the Palestinians that were worth even a small hill of beans . . . the 'security fence' that you mention is really a euphemism for 'prison fence'.  Seriously, get some new material._


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> ...


What about Israel offering 90% of the West Bank and the many, many peace offerings? You have to be high on something.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*I hope the following facts will make you realize that there are people posting here that have not been suckered by your people's propaganda and know the facts.*

How much did the Hasbara outfit pay you for typing that nonsense.  Your people invaded Palestine from Europe and evicted or enslaved/occupied the people and occupied the land that were living there.  The towns in southern Israel inhabited by Jews now, were once Palestinian towns, that your people stole and occupied.

As far as discrimination against non-Jews, let's just say Israel is one of the most racist countries in the world:

"In 1973, former Israeli scholar, critic, and lifelong human rights activist, Israel Shahak (1933 – 2001), wrote a paper titled, “What is the Meaning of the Jewish State” in which he said:

“The real situation in Israel is really very simple: Israel is not an ‘Israeli’ state, or a state of its citizens but it is a ‘Jewish state.’ ” With regard to land, *“More than 90% of the inhabited areas of the State of Israel are under the rule of the Jewish National Fund regulations, under which non-Jews cannot rent or buy a house or flat, open a business, in short cannot live. This land is called in Hebrew ‘the land’ saved. *The land which belongs to non-Jews is called unsaved not national (meaning Jewish) and by buying or confiscating it from a non-Jew by a Jew, the land is supposed to be ‘saved.’ ”

It’s only the beginning. Numerous privileges are afforded Jews alone that include:

– not only the right to the land but to a mortgage or loan to finance it;

– on confiscated West Bank land, “Jewish inhabitants enter into prepared houses, with water and electricity;” unconnected Arab villages are forbidden to use either; and

– “A building project for the newly-married applies only for the Jewish newly-married and so forth; to be a Jew in a Jewish state is to be both a privileged being, and to be able to receive a lot of ‘easy’ money a non-Jew can not ever get.”

Israel 8217 s Discriminatory Land Policies Global Research


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Great post @Daniyel


Why?  Because he showed the balls you don't have?


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Steppin' out of character there Hoss.  Go read up on your notes as to who you represent in this identity.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 26, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Go gently with @Hossfly  his credential are he claims to be a Vietnam vet and that America won that war, IMO he is as nutty as squirrel shit.


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 26, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



'Legend'.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Great post @Daniyel
> ...


Seriously, I explained why, do you have any comment? I don't have any reason to lie and even if you think I do you can always do your research about it, nobody hide this information from you, but its up to you to get the conclusions correctly, somehow you made a conclusion that Israel are like the Nazis, I disproved it, so perhaps all the people yelling 'hasbara' and other bullshit can somewhat disprove my post? I don't think they can, but  explain to me why  you made such conclusion in the first place?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


The beautiful title of this link itself explains why this is one sided, "discriminatory" oh please.
Israel is so small that one person can simply purchase it all, which is why I don't take that as the Israeli side for this matter.
Jewish National Fund The Work We Do
The purpose of maintaining Israel as a shelter for Jews is the only reason they even established in the first place, but now when something is done legally you have something wrong to say.
If I don't want to date black women its because I think they're ugly (not true but just for the example) - I have all the rights to think so, all the rights to NOT date black women, and all the right to express my opinion, this is the law, racist don't you agree?
PS my ex was Ethiopian.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

After reading all of the posts on this thread by the board's jews.

It's easy to see how much they hate the goyim.

And why jewish "blood libel" is far more fact than fiction.    .......


----------



## danny30 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> After reading all of the posts on this thread by the board's jews.
> 
> It's easy to see how much they hate the goyim.
> 
> And why jewish "blood libel" is far more fact than fiction.    .......



You are clueless, Jews do not hate nor dislike non-Jews. Apart from a very small minority of  extremists, Jews are very tolerant and accepting of other religions. Muslims on the other hand!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
> - As convenient as it sound to advocate your cause and case(as a pro-Palestinian) by simply showing a picture of Netanyahu with horns and sharp fangs soak with blood - it sure does the job of influencing no doubt about it, But this doesn't belong to democracy and neither to Jews, it belongs to a totalitarian/dictatorship regime, here in Israel the government doesn't have to influence the opinion of the people so radically, more then that everyone can state their own free opinion, and there is a freedom of information to all, sadly the situation in Gaza and also in the WB thankfully to the Arab Media mostly, is different, they demonize Israel to incite mob violence and gain more support from "their" people, under the risk of being revolted due to the stupid stubbornness of continuing to -call it retaliate- I call it stupidity, and the only people who suffer from that are the Palestinians, so it circles around and they get more power and popularity, this is the difference, I can elaborate but I believe you understand what I'm talking about.


I understand what you are talking about, has nothing to do with what I was talking about.  What about comments from* Roudy, Lipbush, proudveteran, Sally, Hollie, rhodescolar, Horsefly, Sweet Caroline,* etc.  Are you saying they don't demonize the Palestinian's 24/7?  Aside from* Lipbush,* show me one post by any of the others that doesn't.




Daniyel said:


> Do you not treat them like they are sub-human, just like the Nazis treated the Jews?
> They are not being treated like sub-humans or any other humans, *they are simply not allowed to enter Israel*, and they were also isolated from Israel in the past, why considering them Israelis? they even don't call themselves Israelis.
> This is a result of demonizing, matter of fact Palestinians live better in Israel than in anywhere else around us.
> Minorities also enjoy rights that doesn't exist in Switzerland or the US or any other place in the world.
> Straight to the question, each one of these baits a long debate/discussion but I tried to sum it to the satisfying answer.


They are simply not allowed to leave Gaza and are denied basic human rights the rest of the world enjoys and you see nothing wrong with that?  By denying them basic human rights, that's treating them like they are sub-human.




Daniyel said:


> Do you not blame them for all the problems in the country, just like the Nazis blamed the Jews?
> I [Personally] already stated my policy about blaming the other, we don't blame them for all of the problems in our state, not for sucking blood, not for kidnapping kids, not for plotting to kill us, not for squeezing the life from the southerns and not for claiming(and owning) our[Jewish] most religiously sacred sites - they do indeed own a big chunk in the security and related topics that also considered a problem, but we don't even blame them for that.
> Definitely not like the Nazis blamed the Jews.
> 
> ...


You blame them for the "majority" of the problems in Israel.  You haven't blamed them for your large un-employment problem you're having.  Not yet, anyway.  But you do blame them for all the violence between Israel and Gaza.  Not once, have you ever stepped up and taken ownership over the missiles you deliberately launch at them on a weekly basis, truce or no truce.




Daniyel said:


> Do you not accept any kind of violence against them, just like Germans accepted the violence against the Jews?
> I'm against violence, but when you have no choice you simply have to respond.
> I Won't tolerate purposed attempts to kill me or anyone else in Israel, would you tolerate such things? we went through that, you'll try to find the reason why the do so, the answer exploding in our face every day, they want us dead, and to explain logically why or what and even trying to debate with mad violent people can only cause more violence, also because of the people from the side screaming "ISRAEL APARTHEID STOP PALESTINE HOLOCAUST" and what else, inciting them to continue their violent rampage.
> This is the Israeli perspective about the subject, violence only breed hate, but when they already hate you, the violence is expected so I choose to stay alive and be hated for eternity if that's the option and I'm pretty sure you would agree with me.


The "Israeli perspective" is that of a coward.  Someone so morally bankrupt, with no guts whatsoever, to ask themselves the "hard" questions as to what "they" (the Israeli's) have done to help create the situation they're in. You never deal with what "you" are doing wrong.  You always blame "them" (the Pals), for the things you do.





Daniyel said:


> Are you not trying to cleanse them from the area, just like the Nazis tried to do with the Jews?
> The only one being 'cleansed' from Gaza for example, were Jews - but the rockets continued, so we placed a blockade, divide and conquer, do you really think that Israel is sending a loaded train full of Palestinians to gas chamber? ever since the establishment of Israel, the Palestinians and Israeli Arabs population growth show the other way around, we are multiplying them genetically.
> The common argue about "cleanse" is wrong, there is not race, gender, opinion, or any other aspect that Israel "cleansing ethnically" as they claim, only a protection of the Israeli borders as legitimate action to protect the population, just like anywhere else in the civilized world.


Tell that to the Bedouins.




Daniyel said:


> *I HOPE THIS WILL DO. *


At least you tried.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 26, 2014)

danny30 said:


> You are clueless, Jews do not hate nor dislike non-Jews. Apart from a very small minority of  extremists, Jews are very tolerant and accepting of other religions. Muslims on the other hand!


Is that your demonstration of acceptance?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Seriously, I explained why, do you have any comment? I don't have any reason to lie and even if you think I do you can always do your research about it, nobody hide this information from you, but its up to you to get the conclusions correctly, somehow you made a conclusion that Israel are like the Nazis, I disproved it, so perhaps all the people yelling 'hasbara' and other bullshit can somewhat disprove my post? I don't think they can, but  explain to me why  you made such conclusion in the first place?


You tried to explain why they're not, but your arguments fell far short of their goal.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not demonize them 24/7, just like the Nazis demonized the Jews?
> ...


Except me and Lipush I don't think they are Israelis, but this is not even the point, you are talking about 'demonizing' but you didn't show one example or any type of evidence for that, what do you expect me to say? I told ya its a general answer to the question.
Anyway because we are probably talking about two different things, I would like you to explain how do we demonize the Palestinians, or at least how did I demonized the Palestinians?




Daniyel said:


> Do you not treat them like they are sub-human, just like the Nazis treated the Jews?
> They are not being treated like sub-humans or any other humans, *they are simply not allowed to enter Israel*, and they were also isolated from Israel in the past, why considering them Israelis? they even don't call themselves Israelis.
> This is a result of demonizing, matter of fact Palestinians live better in Israel than in anywhere else around us.
> Minorities also enjoy rights that doesn't exist in Switzerland or the US or any other place in the world.
> Straight to the question, each one of these baits a long debate/discussion but I tried to sum it to the satisfying answer.





Billo_Really said:


> They are simply not allowed to leave Gaza and are denied basic human rights the rest of the world enjoys and you see nothing wrong with that?  By denying them basic human rights, that's treating them like they are sub-human.


They are also enjoying medical care from Israel, inside of Israel, how do we treat them as sub-humans? *which basic human-rights we deny from them? be specific.*
They can leave Gaza anywhere they want, the same as people can visit Gaza anytime they want, they can't go to Israel, and its Egypt you should blame for Rafah checkpoint.





Daniyel said:


> Do you not blame them for all the problems in the country, just like the Nazis blamed the Jews?
> I [Personally] already stated my policy about blaming the other, we don't blame them for all of the problems in our state, not for sucking blood, not for kidnapping kids, not for plotting to kill us, not for squeezing the life from the southerns and not for claiming(and owning) our[Jewish] most religiously sacred sites - they do indeed own a big chunk in the security and related topics that also considered a problem, but we don't even blame them for that.
> Definitely not like the Nazis blamed the Jews.
> 
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> You blame them for the "majority" of the problems in Israel.  You haven't blamed them for your large un-employment problem you're having.  Not yet, anyway.  But you do blame them for all the violence between Israel and Gaza.  Not once, have you ever stepped up and taken ownership over the missiles you deliberately launch at them on a weekly basis, truce or no truce.


No Billo, we don't blame them for the "majority" of the problems in Israel, I think I was very specific what we blame them for, and it doesn't involve even indirectly the Palestinians for un-employment problem, we blame them for electing Hamas - true, we blame Hamas for the escalation of violence in Gaza - true, that's it, and this is not our only problems, not even by the only military problems, I think you were VERY specific claiming that we blame them for ALL the problems in our country, I explained to you precisely why not, you just repeat what you think based on your feeling but not on reality ground, what do you want me to say? did I blame them for anything except the escalation and violence in Gaza before? seriously I'm waiting for you to point it out because I don't think its fair you keep accusing me for things I didn't do, and not even providing any proof.




Daniyel said:


> Do you not accept any kind of violence against them, just like Germans accepted the violence against the Jews?
> I'm against violence, but when you have no choice you simply have to respond.
> I Won't tolerate purposed attempts to kill me or anyone else in Israel, would you tolerate such things? we went through that, you'll try to find the reason why the do so, the answer exploding in our face every day, they want us dead, and to explain logically why or what and even trying to debate with mad violent people can only cause more violence, also because of the people from the side screaming "ISRAEL APARTHEID STOP PALESTINE HOLOCAUST" and what else, inciting them to continue their violent rampage.
> This is the Israeli perspective about the subject, violence only breed hate, but when they already hate you, the violence is expected so I choose to stay alive and be hated for eternity if that's the option and I'm pretty sure you would agree with me.





Billo_Really said:


> The "Israeli perspective" is that of a coward.  Someone so morally bankrupt, with no guts whatsoever, to ask themselves the "hard" questions as to what "they" (the Israeli's) have done to help create the situation they're in. You never deal with what "you" are doing wrong.  You always blame "them" (the Pals), for the things you do.


Honestly Billo this is a complete bullshit and lame answer, you dodge the subject, and this is a coward's perspective, I never ask you to either like us or say something on this matter, but you decisively claim we are irresponsible and again - blaming them Palestinians - on everything, fine I don't care what you think, but what  is that have to do with the question and the Nazis comparison again? *stop demonizing, stop tell me what I think.*





Daniyel said:


> Are you not trying to cleanse them from the area, just like the Nazis tried to do with the Jews?
> The only one being 'cleansed' from Gaza for example, were Jews - but the rockets continued, so we placed a blockade, divide and conquer, do you really think that Israel is sending a loaded train full of Palestinians to gas chamber? ever since the establishment of Israel, the Palestinians and Israeli Arabs population growth show the other way around, we are multiplying them genetically.
> The common argue about "cleanse" is wrong, there is not race, gender, opinion, or any other aspect that Israel "cleansing ethnically" as they claim, only a protection of the Israeli borders as legitimate action to protect the population, just like anywhere else in the civilized world.





Billo_Really said:


> Tell that to the Bedouins.


The Bedouins have their own battalion in the IDF, they are an ethnic group that refuse to own a state, what the hell are you talking about? one of my best friends in the IDF is a Bedouin, do you think you can forgive us if he did?   



Daniyel said:


> *I HOPE THIS WILL DO. *





Billo_Really said:


> At least you tried.


I think you should stop demonizing, and telling everyone what we - the Israelis - do, or at least 'think' or say, because I believe we are pretty capable of expressing ourselves very well,.


----------



## haissem123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lipush said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> ...


God bless his true people that stand against violence and suffering of others.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just curious.  Are they treating you okay on the funny farm?  Read this folks!




Sunni Man said:


> After reading all of the posts on this thread by the board's jews.
> 
> It's easy to see how much they hate the goyim.
> 
> And why jewish "blood libel" is far more fact than fiction.    .......


----------



## Humanity (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.


Peace with Israelis - Possible

Peace with Zionists - IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 26, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> 
> Hamas says it full mouth themselves, "_all they want_" is Israel *DESTROYED*



Did you actually listen to what Hamas REALLY want?

Banging on about the Hamas charter is like saying that this still stands today...

"Scatter her enemies,
And make them fall:
Confound their politics,
Frustrate their knavish tricks"

It clearly doesn't...

So, rather than looking into the past, try looking into the future!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 26, 2014)

danny30 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all of the posts on this thread by the board's jews.
> ...



Wow... You know plenty of Muslims then!

As a non Muslim I have MANY Muslim friends not only in my own country but also in the Middle East and around the world.

As a non Jew I have MANY Jewish friends not only in my own country but also in Israel and around the world.

Suggesting that "a very small minority of extremists" dislike non Jews then implying that the majority of Muslims dislike non Muslims is, quite frankly, ridiculous and childlike... 

It is you who is "clueless"!


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 26, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the Hamas charter, or are you just really stupid?
> ...


They want to push Israel into the sea. They don't want a Jewish state in the Middle East. They want to turn Israel into another Muslim state.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 26, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



As I said... Do you LISTEN to what Hamas actually want?

Obviously not. You prefer to blindly bang out the same old crap that is regurgitated around the mass media and this forum rather than look at the now and work toward a peaceful future...


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 26, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Peace with Israelis - Possible
> 
> Peace with Zionists - IMPOSSIBLE.


Bullshit, peace with Muslim extremists is impossible.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 26, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



What Hamas actually want is all over the internet.  

This for one, and there are others.

*Hamas Spokesman Abu Zuhri: Our War Is for Liberation of Jerusalem, Not for Lifting of Blockade*

**


----------



## Lipush (Aug 26, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> ...



You do realize more than 80% of Israelis are Zionists...?


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 26, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Terror groups like al-Qaida and the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria use variations of the type of black flag flown at the rally. The flags all quote the Shahada in Arabic, which translates into English as: “There is no god but Allah, Muhammad is the messenger of Allah.” (RELATED: ISIS Spokesman Pledges To ‘Raise The Flag Of Allah In The White House’)

The black flag is sometimes referred to as the “black flag of Jihad” and represents the desire of Islamist terror groups to create a global Islamic caliphate ruled by Sharia law.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 You read yet you can never put a name to it, or come up with evidence to support your claims. Yet the muslims have it all written down neatly and how it went against the culture of the arabs at the time. How the child was seen as being close family so out of reach, so Mohamed changed the law for himself. All you can come up with is tales that don't include men forcing themselves on children, or engaging in incest.
 Have you heard of the battle were Mohamed instructed his men to search every girl captured to see in they had any pubic hair and to send those that didn't to him as his sex slaves. Try and find something like that for 7c Jewish history.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 One tiny difference Zionists don't go round flying planes into buildings, planting bombs on trains and trying to fry 3000 innocent men, women and children in an airport concourse. There was a poll not that long ago amongst muslims that showed 65% were terrorists or terrorist sympathisers. An alarming number don't you think, more so when you put it into actual whole numbers and find that there are more muslim terrorists than there are actual Jews alive in the world. In fact there are more muslim terrorists than there are Americans, makes it even more interesting


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Again that is an opinion of an anti-semite,
> ...







 Because you are a proven NAZI RACIST ANTI SEMITIC ISLAMONAZI STOOGE

 Why indeed, could it be that they trained your fellow Irish terrorists in how to blow up children

 That is not what is needed, but complete acceptance of International law and acceptance of the UN charter and resolution 242 is. Israel has already made peace with two out of the four nations showing a 100% track record.

Can you, does it include the collaboration of the muslims turning them into ISLAMONAZIS and carrying on the third riech in Palestine to this day. Now were are the death camps and gas chambers full to overflowing in the west bank or gaza that the Israelis are sending train loads of Palestinians to every day ?


 Dildo you are so full of shit that you disintegrate in water, leaving behind a foul smell and discoloured water.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  You mean Israel is treating the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians like the Nazis treated the Jews?  I didn't know that.  Will you please be so kind to educate us as to where the trains run & where the ovens are located in the Gaza concentration camp?  Thank You & bless you for your coming reply so everyone will see the truth.
> ...






 NO

 NO

 NO

 NO

 NO


 and yiu cant produce any valid evidence to support your ISLAMONAZI LIES


----------



## montelatici (Aug 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Just a few of the ZIonists terrorist acts against non-Arabs.  Even if you ignore the Zionist massacres of Arab Christians and Muslims.

"*July 2, 1946: The King David Hotel in Jerusalem was bombed."*


"Menachem Begin planned the destruction of the King David Hotel and the massacre of Deir Yassin. Ex prime minister, Shamir, was originally a member of the Jewish "terrorist" gang called Irgun, which was headed by none other than Menachem Begin. Shamir later moved over to the even more radical "Stern Gang," which committed many vicious atrocities."

"May 1948: The U.S. appointed Count Folke Bernadotte of Sweden to mediate between the Arabs and the Israelis. In his first progress report (of Sept. 16, 1948) he recommended that the U.N. should affirm "the right of the Arab refugees to return to their homes in Jewish controlled territory at the earliest possible date." The Israelis responded in their own quiet way. The following day Bernadotte was murdered in Jerusalem."

ISRAEL - THE BOMBING THAT STARTED IT ALL


[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 26, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well it's now over 2000 dead Palestinians, much of Gaza left in ruins & the border shall remain closed.  Yet another VICTORY for Hamas, the duly elected government of the Palestinian people themselves.  Well done boys.  Well done.

AOL.com Article - Israel Hamas agree to open-ended Gaza cease-fire


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> NO
> 
> NO
> 
> ...


All the evidence I need is in your posts.


----------



## Rehmani (Aug 26, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> 
> Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph


I will advise to those 10,000 Jews that be fear, when TIME turn the force against you, you will end up running.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Except me and Lipush I don't think they are Israelis, but this is not even the point, you are talking about 'demonizing' but you didn't show one example or any type of evidence for that, what do you expect me to say? I told ya its a general answer to the question.
> Anyway because we are probably talking about two different things, I would like you to explain how do we demonize the Palestinians, or at least how did I demonized the Palestinians?


Oh, stop it! Stop being so obtuse!  Just look at all the pro-Israeli crowd posts at this website that has to do with the Palestinian's.  I haven't seen one of them that side with the Pals on any issue.  Nor do I see any that empathize with what they are going through.  On the contrary, all the posts try to justify wiping them out, or defend bombing the shit out of them, or denying atrocities committed by Israel.

A Palestinian teen is murdered on video and all you fuckers say is that the film was faked.  It was Pallywood.  When innocent Palestinian's are murdered by the IDF, your reactions are not outrage, its contempt and disdain towards those who went public about the incident.




Daniyel said:


> They are also enjoying medical care from Israel, inside of Israel, how do we treat them as sub-humans? *which basic human-rights we deny from them? be specific.*
> They can leave Gaza anywhere they want, the same as people can visit Gaza anytime they want, they can't go to Israel, and its Egypt you should blame for Rafah checkpoint.


They can't leave Gaza!

Fuck, they can't even fish, without getting shot at!



Daniyel said:


> No Billo, we don't blame them for the "majority" of the problems in Israel, I think I was very specific what we blame them for, and it doesn't involve even indirectly the Palestinians for un-employment problem, we blame them for electing Hamas - true, we blame Hamas for the escalation of violence in Gaza - true, that's it, and this is not our only problems, not even by the only military problems, I think you were VERY specific claiming that we blame them for ALL the problems in our country, I explained to you precisely why not, you just repeat what you think based on your feeling but not on reality ground, what do you want me to say? did I blame them for anything except the escalation and violence in Gaza before? seriously I'm waiting for you to point it out because I don't think its fair you keep accusing me for things I didn't do, and not even providing any proof.


Why would you blame them for electing Hamas?  Who they choose as their leaders, is none of your god-damn business!  And you do blame them for 100% of the violence.  So cut the crap!




Daniyel said:


> Honestly Billo this is a complete bullshit and lame answer, you dodge the subject, and this is a coward's perspective, I never ask you to either like us or say something on this matter, but you decisively claim we are irresponsible and again - blaming them Palestinians - on everything, fine I don't care what you think, but what  is that have to do with the question and the Nazis comparison again? *stop demonizing, stop tell me what I think.*


It's not bullshit at all.  Saying you have_ "no choice but to respond", _is the comment of a coward.  Because you won't ask yourself, _"Why don't I have any choice but to respond?"  _Which leads to the rockets, but you won't ask yourself, _"Why am I getting rockets?" _and the answer to THAT, your country is too pussy to deal with.  Which is the "occupation" itself.  The occupation is the cause of the violence.  The blockade is the cause of the violence.  But you're too big of a coward, to put yourself in their shoes and think about how you would handle things if your country was occupied by a foreign force.  Or if your country was quarantined to the point where you barely received the basic necessities to live.  But you won't do that.  You won't put yourself in their position, because you refuse to empathize with what they are going through.  What you do instead, is make up these bullshit lies about them being terrorists.



Daniyel said:


> The Bedouins have their own battalion in the IDF, they are an ethnic group that refuse to own a state, what the hell are you talking about? one of my best friends in the IDF is a Bedouin, do you think you can forgive us if he did?


Oh please, you're relocating about 70,000 of them out into a tent city in the Negav desert just so you can have a park to walk your dog.



Daniyel said:


> I think you should stop demonizing, and telling everyone what we - the Israelis - do, or at least 'think' or say, because I believe we are pretty capable of expressing ourselves very well,.


When your expressions are truthful, instead of bullshit lies, I'll stop talking about them.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > NO
> ...






Then you should have no problem producing it, instead of back pedalling all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Except me and Lipush I don't think they are Israelis, but this is not even the point, you are talking about 'demonizing' but you didn't show one example or any type of evidence for that, what do you expect me to say? I told ya its a general answer to the question.
> ...








They can leave gaza anytime they want to so why do you LIE. When they cant leave gaza it is generally because hamas has closed the gates to stop them as they know they will never return.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 27, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Peace with Israelis - Possible
> ...



Bullshit, peace with Jewish extremists is impossible.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Link to the poll please!


----------



## Humanity (Aug 27, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



And your point is?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Except me and Lipush I don't think they are Israelis, but this is not even the point, you are talking about 'demonizing' but you didn't show one example or any type of evidence for that, what do you expect me to say? I told ya its a general answer to the question.
> ...


I Do not have to apologize on behalf of the others expressing themselves, and it is only your opinion so far, if you want to discuss about things I said - very well - if not just stop attaching me every title that fits your agenda.
If you wish to talk about peace and possible solutions, I believe you can feel free to bump up the threads I opened about Peace (twice I think) and the Raved Family Forum, your presence was MISSING.
I'm proud to be pro-Israeli and you bend your nose because I'm expressing my own opinion, is this a democratic-perspective Billo? Do YOU ever considered that you might be wrong? eg  about the kidnapping? 
However, if you want to discuss or debate about certain specific issue, feel free, I'm always open for talking, but the fact you are calling me obtuse for expressing my own opinion is wrong Billo, you don't have to like my opinion pretty much as I hate your logic and perspective.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > They are also enjoying medical care from Israel, inside of Israel, how do we treat them as sub-humans? *which basic human-rights we deny from them? be specific.*
> ...


toasty Already responded to that, and so did I, they are free to leave Gaza, free to fish, free to elect a government that their only purpose is to annihilate us, we are free to do the same aren't we? and again, you relay your accusations on text someone published, not an audio or video, even when I relate to that you toss away a raw fact I base my claim that disprove the entire "evidence" eg. Armored Jeeps.
So I don't really know where you wanna go with this, so far you blame us [me] for demonizing the other side like the Nazis, do you really believe to a random text published like the one Beezlebub published recently claiming there are 5,100,000 dead Palestinians - comon get real, I don't even ask for apology or admitting publicly that you were wrong, but I only request some small value of honesty.




Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > No Billo, we don't blame them for the "majority" of the problems in Israel, I think I was very specific what we blame them for, and it doesn't involve even indirectly the Palestinians for un-employment problem, we blame them for electing Hamas - true, we blame Hamas for the escalation of violence in Gaza - true, that's it, and this is not our only problems, not even by the only military problems, I think you were VERY specific claiming that we blame them for ALL the problems in our country, I explained to you precisely why not, you just repeat what you think based on your feeling but not on reality ground, what do you want me to say? did I blame them for anything except the escalation and violence in Gaza before? seriously I'm waiting for you to point it out because I don't think its fair you keep accusing me for things I didn't do, and not even providing any proof.
> ...


If Hamas was trying to negotiate with Israel instead of hitting the rock, there was no blockade at all, I don't blame them for electing Hamas, it is their own free will I'm not gonna argue with that, but I do hold them accountable for Hamas actions because everything has a consequences, I could care less if they were electing IS as long as they intend to preserve the peace - so be it.
Silence would be answered by silence this is what Bibi said, and this is what is the majority here in Israel believe so, ask Lipush about it if you don't take my word, and feel free to ask anyone else.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Billo this is a complete bullshit and lame answer, you dodge the subject, and this is a coward's perspective, I never ask you to either like us or say something on this matter, but you decisively claim we are irresponsible and again - blaming them Palestinians - on everything, fine I don't care what you think, but what  is that have to do with the question and the Nazis comparison again? *stop demonizing, stop tell me what I think.*
> ...


Billo, if waiting for the rockets to kill another 4 years old kid is considered a bravery then fine I want to be a coward, and now you really pissed me off, so far the Palestinians broke so many agreements I already lost the count, but you don't consider this as a betrayal from the Palestinians so of course you can think to yourself "hey why aren't they asking themselves why it happens?! I guess they only need excuses to attack Gaza" - WRONG WRONG AND WRONG.
Here I'm gonna repeat what I said before you probably haven't experienced any kind of violence beyond a mosquito bite but try to get it a little proportional, when someone launch rockets at you, not once, but countless times you don't ask yourself "why they are doing so" because beyond the fact its obvious that they are violent scums and I'm sorry for not surrendering to violence or terrorism, but beyond that you believe its obvious they want you DEAD, you hear me Billo? DEAD, not two state solution, not a diplomatic solution, not a peaceful truce, not a peace-treaty, not a ceasefire, but DEAD AND HUMILIATED. 
After launching 10,000 rockets - if its not obvious that they cannot achieve with violence the "peace" they want what  the hell do you expect? they "retaliate" for every attack, fine - any good came out of it except for some dead innocents and damage to property?! NO so why keep launching rockets? Because THIS IS SERVING THEIR GOAL - KILL ISRAELIS, and I blasting in your face but you cannot see that, so perhaps you can finally answer to me what good came from launching those rockets in the first place? and don't tell me its a response out of anger, they did so during ceasefires countless times, and even if you want to debate about it, I'm gonna ask you this, do you really expect a rational leadership to "retaliate" like that? did Mexico retaliate? did Japan retaliate? did Iraq retaliate? I bet you also believe they are not the very rational people on earth but they still have a common sense do they?  


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Bedouins have their own battalion in the IDF, they are an ethnic group that refuse to own a state, what the hell are you talking about? one of my best friends in the IDF is a Bedouin, do you think you can forgive us if he did?
> ...


Actually the Bedouin is a strange subject, I'm not gonna respond to that HERE but I'm gonna ask you to open a thread and we can discuss that separately.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should stop demonizing, and telling everyone what we - the Israelis - do, or at least 'think' or say, because I believe we are pretty capable of expressing ourselves very well,.
> ...


Is that the best you can do? calling my expressions a "bullshit lies"? this is not a way to discuss nor to debate, I'm talking on my behalf and you call me a liar, you also pretend to say what I think, how is this going to a conversation if I'm not allowed to think for myself Billo?


----------



## montelatici (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



You are lying about everything.  There is not one truthful comment in your posts.  For example, the people cannot leave Gaza, the borders are closed.  They cannot fish where there are fish, because the Israelis have a naval blockade. You deny both of those facts.  You are a Hasbara shill, that is all.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> A Palestinian teen is murdered on video and all you fuckers say is that the film was faked.  It was Pallywood.  When innocent Palestinian's are murdered by the IDF, your reactions are not outrage, its contempt and disdain towards those who went public about the incident.


And then the "teen" gets up and walks away.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are lying about everything.  There is not one truthful comment in your posts.  For example, the people cannot leave Gaza, the borders are closed.  They cannot fish where there are fish, because the Israelis have a naval blockade. You deny both of those facts.  You are a Hasbara shill, that is all.


Okie dumbshit here we go again.
1.I'm not lying at all, All the information is available to everyone.
2.The People CAN and DID leave Gaza before, in the present and probably in the future, where? not my fucking problem, including the journalists, the humanitarian aid, the diplomats and yes, the terrorists.
3.The fishing is LIMITED not in a way you "cannot fish where there are fish" Mr.Bio-expert of the Mediterranean.
There are 3 miles available for fishing and by simply tossing a fishing rod on the shore you can fish as much as you like, I do that, and everyone do that in Ashdod to Haifa shore, and now if the silent would be kept Israel will increase the fishing distance periodically up to the international standard of 11 miles.
4.I'm not getting paid although I do enjoy debunking morons like you, and practice my English as well, have a wonderful day and thanks for hating!


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like this time Israel did indeed do it right.  At least for now.  Let us hope the next times Hamas starts up that Israel will again do it right until Hamas & the Palestinian people understand what the consequences will be.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


First off you need to get cause and effect correct. The blockade happened as a result of the rocket fire. The rocket fire did not happen as a result of the blockade. Second off they would have imports of necessities if they hadn't fired rockets into Israel. 3rd off Why should Israel have to open their borders to non-Israelites? I think they should completely seal the border leading to Gaza and leave the Gazans to fend for themselves. And that's if they stop the rocket fire. If they don't stop the rocket fire than I'm for the entire eradication of all Gazans. Police your own or die.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 27, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



There was no rocket fire before the blockade until 28 March 2006.  The Israelis have controlled Gaza land borders, territorial sea and airspace since 2005.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Oh, fudge!!!


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


There was a 10 month of NO BLOCKADE YES ROCKETS..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 27, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> No more placating endless Palestinians demands.  End this dispute once & for all.
> 
> Gaza truce holding as 10,000 Israelis join protests in Tel Aviv - Telegraph



Nope they didn't, and despite getting it's ass kicked, Hamas has essentially won.

Looks like Israel has lost it's balls. There was a day they would have played cut throat and completely leveled the battlefield. Now they try to fight politically correct, and when you do this the enemy waits you out and declares victory.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Hamas even violated every truce.  Oh well, thanks to that they got what they deserved.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Well it's now over 2000 dead Palestinians, much of Gaza left in ruins & the border shall remain closed.  Yet another VICTORY for Hamas, the duly elected government of the Palestinian people themselves.  Well done boys.  Well done.
> 
> AOL.com Article - Israel Hamas agree to open-ended Gaza cease-fire


@MJB12741 you have to admit that Hamass beat the IDF to a frazzle. Kicked them around like a redheaded step-child. We'll get 'em next time!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> First off you need to get cause and effect correct. The blockade happened as a result of the rocket fire. The rocket fire did not happen as a result of the blockade.


Wrong!  The blockade started because Israel didn't like the results of a fair and democratic election in Gaza.



Slyhunter said:


> Second off they would have imports of necessities if they hadn't fired rockets into Israel.


That's bullshit!  There wasn't any rockets from June 19, 2008 to November 4, 2008.  Then Israeli  commando's launched a raid into Gaza, which broke the 4 month ceasefire and the rockets returned.



> _The killing of six Palestinian militants in Gaza by Israeli forces in a ground incursion and air strikes on 4 November was followed by a barrage of dozens of Palestinian rockets on nearby towns and villages in the south of Israel._


During the 4 month ceasefire, Israel would not let anything leave Gaza and barely let anything in.



> _ *Chronology: Which Side Violated the Israel-Gaza Ceasefire?*
> 
> Though a ceasefire between Israeli forces and Palestinian armed groups has held in Gaza since 19 June 2008, the Israeli blockade remains in place.
> 
> *Israel has banned exports from Gaza altogether *and has reduced entry of fuel and goods to a trickle-mostly humanitarian aid, foodstuff and medical supplies. *Basic necessities are in short supply or not available at all in Gaza*. The shortages have pushed up food prices at a time when people can least afford to pay more. A growing number of Gazans have been pushed into extreme poverty and suffer from malnutrition._


So you're full of shit!  

The rockets stopped and Israel still put the screws to Gazans.



Slyhunter said:


> 3rd off Why should Israel have to open their borders to non-Israelites?


We're not talking about opening the Israeli border, we're talking about Israel not allowing Gazans to leave any border.



> _*August 14, 2008*
> 
> *Some 400 Palestinian students may lose their university places and scholarships unless the Israeli authorities allow them to leave the Gaza Strip before the new academic year*, which starts in the next few weeks. The students have enrolled to study subjects including law, sciences, business and medicine.
> 
> *At least 37 of the students have university places and scholarships in Europe and North America*, while hundreds of others are due to travel to universities in countries in the Middle East and elsewhere. *Several of these students have been denied permission to leave Gaza since last year.* _


What fucking right does Israel have preventing Gazans from traveling abroad, you scumbag asshole?



Slyhunter said:


> I think they should completely seal the border leading to Gaza and leave the Gazans to fend for themselves. And that's if they stop the rocket fire. If they don't stop the rocket fire than I'm for the entire eradication of all Gazans. Police your own or die.


They might be able to police their own, if you mother-fuckers would stop killing all their cops!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Hamas even violated every truce.  Oh well, thanks to that they got what they deserved.


Say what?



> *Israeli forces break Gaza ceasefire as Netanyahu outlines his political calculations*
> 
> _The ceasefire that brought to an end Israel’s eight-day blitzkrieg against Gaza is already under strain, *after Israeli forces killed a Palestinian man on the border*._


So much for your bullshit logic!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas even violated every truce.  Oh well, thanks to that they got what they deserved.
> ...


Pure fiction Billy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

There's something mentally retarded with people who when shown the truth, become more entrenched in their false position.  At least I'm man enough to admit when I'm wrong, which is more than I can say for these pro-Israeli kiss-ass pussy's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Pure fiction Billy.


Prove it!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pure fiction Billy.
> ...


Not necessary. Hamas broke the ceasefire.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> They can leave gaza anytime they want to so why do you LIE. When they cant leave gaza it is generally because hamas has closed the gates to stop them as they know they will never return.


You're such a fuckin' liar!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rehmani (Aug 27, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Lipush, If Zionists are 80% then why Jewish don't stand with Muslim and Christian to free holly land and establish the peace which was last for 900 years before WWII. .


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 27, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I Do not have to apologize on behalf of the others expressing themselves, and it is only your opinion so far, if you want to discuss about things I said - very well - if not just stop attaching me every title that fits your agenda.
> If you wish to talk about peace and possible solutions, I believe you can feel free to bump up the threads I opened about Peace (twice I think) and the Raved Family Forum, your presence was MISSING.
> I'm proud to be pro-Israeli and you bend your nose because I'm expressing my own opinion, is this a democratic-perspective Billo? Do YOU ever considered that you might be wrong? eg  about the kidnapping?
> However, if you want to discuss or debate about certain specific issue, feel free, I'm always open for talking, but the fact you are calling me obtuse for expressing my own opinion is wrong Billo, you don't have to like my opinion pretty much as I hate your logic and perspective.


Saying you don't demonize the Palestinian's, is absolutely disgusting!  Just look at these typical threads in the I/P forum.





Those aren't threads praising the Pals. 



Daniyel said:


> toasty Already responded to that, and so did I, they are free to leave Gaza, free to fish, free to elect a government that their only purpose is to annihilate us, we are free to do the same aren't we? and again, you relay your accusations on text someone published, not an audio or video, even when I relate to that you toss away a raw fact I base my claim that disprove the entire "evidence" eg. Armored Jeeps.


You want a video?  Here's  a video of them getting shot at while they're trying to fish.




Daniyel said:


> So I don't really know where you wanna go with this, so far you blame us [me] for demonizing the other side like the Nazis, do you really believe to a random text published like the one Beezlebub published recently claiming there are 5,100,000 dead Palestinians - comon get real, I don't even ask for apology or admitting publicly that you were wrong, but I only request some small value of honesty.


99% of the things you say about the Pals is bad.  How is that different than the Nazis?



Daniyel said:


> If Hamas was trying to negotiate with Israel instead of hitting the rock, there was no blockade at all, I don't blame them for electing Hamas, it is their own free will I'm not gonna argue with that, but I do hold them accountable for Hamas actions because everything has a consequences, I could care less if they were electing IS as long as they intend to preserve the peace - so be it.
> Silence would be answered by silence this is what Bibi said, and this is what is the majority here in Israel believe so, ask Lipush about it if you don't take my word, and feel free to ask anyone else.


That is total horseshit!  There was silence in 2008 for 4 months.  But silence wasn't answered by silence from the Israeli's.  Silence was answered by a IDF commando raid into Gaza to carry out an extra-judicial killing.



> _*The killing of six Palestinian militants in Gaza by Israeli forces in a ground incursion and air strikes on 4 November *was followed by a barrage of dozens of Palestinian rockets on nearby towns and villages in the south of Israel_.


So no, silence is not answered by silence.



Daniyel said:


> Billo, if waiting for the rockets to kill another 4 years old kid is considered a bravery then fine I want to be a coward, and now you really pissed me off, so far the Palestinians broke so many agreements I already lost the count, but you don't consider this as a betrayal from the Palestinians so of course you can think to yourself "hey why aren't they asking themselves why it happens?! I guess they only need excuses to attack Gaza" - WRONG WRONG AND WRONG.
> Here I'm gonna repeat what I said before you probably haven't experienced any kind of violence beyond a mosquito bite but try to get it a little proportional, when someone launch rockets at you, not once, but countless times you don't ask yourself "why they are doing so" because beyond the fact its obvious that they are violent scums and I'm sorry for not surrendering to violence or terrorism, but beyond that you believe its obvious they want you DEAD, you hear me Billo? DEAD, not two state solution, not a diplomatic solution, not a peaceful truce, not a peace-treaty, not a ceasefire, but DEAD AND HUMILIATED.
> After launching 10,000 rockets - if its not obvious that they cannot achieve with violence the "peace" they want what  the hell do you expect? they "retaliate" for every attack, fine - any good came out of it except for some dead innocents and damage to property?! NO so why keep launching rockets? Because THIS IS SERVING THEIR GOAL - KILL ISRAELIS, and I blasting in your face but you cannot see that, so perhaps you can finally answer to me what good came from launching those rockets in the first place? and don't tell me its a response out of anger, they did so during ceasefires countless times, and even if you want to debate about it, I'm gonna ask you this, do you really expect a rational leadership to "retaliate" like that? did Mexico retaliate? did Japan retaliate? did Iraq retaliate? I bet you also believe they are not the very rational people on earth but they still have a common sense do they?


Here's all the missiles and rockets fired from each side from Dec. 2012 - July 2013.





As you can see from the above graph, Israel is the one firing the majority of rockets and Hamas is the one who is retaliating, not the other way around, like you're trying to make people believe.



Daniyel said:


> Actually the Bedouin is a strange subject, I'm not gonna respond to that HERE but I'm gonna ask you to open a thread and we can discuss that separately.


Fair enough.



Daniyel said:


> Is that the best you can do? calling my expressions a "bullshit lies"? this is not a way to discuss nor to debate, I'm talking on my behalf and you call me a liar, you also pretend to say what I think, how is this going to a conversation if I'm not allowed to think for myself Billo?


Saying you don't demonize the Pals, is a bullshit lie.

Saying this...


Daniyel said:


> The whole siege story is nothing more than a fable made up to sway world opinion against Israel.


Israel even admitted the blockade isn't about security, it's about punishing the Pals.



> *Israeli document: Gaza blockade isn't about security*
> _ an Israeli government document that describes the blockade not as a security measure but as "economic warfare" against the Islamist group Hamas, which rules the Palestinian territory_.


So yes, expressions like saying there is no siege, are bullshit lies.
*

*


----------



## theliq (Aug 28, 2014)

Come on Hoss bend over and open your eyes


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 28, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I Do not have to apologize on behalf of the others expressing themselves, and it is only your opinion so far, if you want to discuss about things I said - very well - if not just stop attaching me every title that fits your agenda.
> ...


I'm not a fan of the Palestinians but its a far long way between demonizing with false lies or misleading in purpose to simply state my opinion based on facts Billo, Hamas are Palestinians but I don't include them with the Palestinians, I make the separation talking about Hamas, for example 'Under the HAMAS dictatorship' is not 'Under the Palestinians dictatorship' and  in case you didn't notice its full of evidence to base my claim.
If you think I demonized please  feel free to quote me..but please be honest about whether I'm truth or lie.
Once I base my claim over solid raw evidence you cannot call it a lie.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > toasty Already responded to that, and so did I, they are free to leave Gaza, free to fish, free to elect a government that their only purpose is to annihilate us, we are free to do the same aren't we? and again, you relay your accusations on text someone published, not an audio or video, even when I relate to that you toss away a raw fact I base my claim that disprove the entire "evidence" eg. Armored Jeeps.
> ...


I've seen the video, its called alert shoot, this was a provocative attempt like the IHH flotilla, a simple fishermen don't go with camera to fish, and they look pretty fine to me, you really think shooting in the water as a warning sign to be a deliberate attack of fishermen/activists? comon Billo.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > So I don't really know where you wanna go with this, so far you blame us [me] for demonizing the other side like the Nazis, do you really believe to a random text published like the one Beezlebub published recently claiming there are 5,100,000 dead Palestinians - comon get real, I don't even ask for apology or admitting publicly that you were wrong, but I only request some small value of honesty.
> ...


I didn't say anything without a solid ground to base my statements, the fact its either good or bad is only the way we humans see it, 99% of the time I'm talking about Israelis, not Palestinians, and most of the time I talking about the bad deeds of someone its called JUSTICE, and I'm not going to apologize for it because this is the right thing to do, 99% of the bad things I'm talking about are the Hamas/Other terrorist organizations deeds, and how is this even comparable with the Nazis!? Seriously Hamas is IS and IS is Hamas, bad enough? sure lets NOT talk about the things that do matter..where you think we can get with that attitude Billo?


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > If Hamas was trying to negotiate with Israel instead of hitting the rock, there was no blockade at all, I don't blame them for electing Hamas, it is their own free will I'm not gonna argue with that, but I do hold them accountable for Hamas actions because everything has a consequences, I could care less if they were electing IS as long as they intend to preserve the peace - so be it.
> ...





Spoiler: List of Rockets in 2008



*Visual summary[edit]*
Rockets and mortars launched from the Gaza Strip in 2008 [2][3][4][8]

TypeJanFebMarAprMayJuneJulAugSeptOctNovDecTotal*Mortar*1362281033732061588331682411528*Rockets*2412571961451498748111253611575
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]



Rockets by month.






Mortars by month.






Combined rockets and mortars by month.

*January[edit]*
January 3, 2008
Palestinian terrorists fired a long-range Grad Iranian-supplied Katyusha rocket at northern Ashkelon, the longest reach of a Palestinian rocket (16.5 to 20 km). This rocket landed further north than any rocket since the rocket fire began seven years ago - 16.5 kilometers (10.3 mi). No one was hurt in the attack, though the missile landed only some 50 meters (55 yards) from a residential neighborhood. The Katyusha rocket fired at Ashkelon, a Grad model 122 millimeters (nearly 5 inches) in diameter, was the fifth such rocket fired towards Ashkelon. The use of the Katyusha rocket could bring a quarter million Israelis within rocket range (International Herald Tribune). Israel sent aircraft and tanks to hit buildings used by rocket launchers, killing twelve Palestinians including two to four civilians.[9][10][11]
Palestinians responded to Israel's strikes with a barrage of seven Qassam rockets, one of which hit the yard of a house in the town of Sderot.[11] 25 other rockets were also fired by Palestinians at Israeli towns and forces in the Western Negev.[_citation needed_]
January 4, 2008
Eight mortar shells were fired by Palestinians at southern Israel.
Palestinians operating from Gaza launched six Qassam rockets at the western Negev on Friday, one of which struck the yard of a home in the town of Sderot, causing damage. One boy was lightly injured and evacuated to a hospital. Several residents suffered from shock.
Meanwhile, a Qassam rockets hit a western Negev open field Friday morning. No damage or injuries were reported.[12][13]
January 9, 2008
At least ten Qassam rockets and twelve mortar shells were fired into Israel. Two of the twelve Qassam rockets "directly struck houses" in Sderot. This attack, coincided with the arrival of US President George W. Bush for a three-day visit. One of the missiles slammed into a house, landing in a young child's bedroom. The three-week-old baby had been taken by his mother to the shelter as soon as the Red Color alert siren sounded.[14]
The Israel Air Force targeted an Islamic Jihad terrorist cell that was firing mortar bombs from Beit Lahiyeh in northern Gaza, killing two terrorists and wounding six others, according to both Israeli and PA sources.[9][15]
January 10, 2008
At least one Qassam rocket was fired into Israel hitting the Kibbutz Yad Mordechai in the western Negev about "100 meters from the cafeteria."[14]
January 13, 2008
Eight mortar bombs were fired at Israel, including one that exploded in Netiv HaAsarah, just north of Gaza, causing damage to a building.[9][10]
January 15, 2008 – January 18, 2008
Twenty-eight rockets hit the western Negev on January 15. One scored a direct hit on a home, wounding five people, including Lior Ben-Shimol, age 5, from Sderot, and a 19-year-old boy who was lightly injured from shrapnel. On January 15, terror emanating from the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip sharply escalated. The Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs states that than 100 rockets and mortars were fired from Gaza on the Israeli cities of Sderot and Ashkelon on January 15. More than 120 Qassam rockets and 65 mortars were fired towards the Western Negev, in a 72-hour period. The attacks injured more than eight Israelis, and two of the rockets struck near a kindergarten, which was full of children at the time of the attack.[9][10][16][17]
January 18, 2008 – January 28, 2008
There were 30 identified rocket hits from January 18 to January 28 (Hamas claimed responsibility for most) and 83 mortar shell hits.[9][10]
*February[edit]*
February 5, 2008
An 8-year-old boy and his older brother were seriously wounded Saturday when a rocket from Gaza slammed into the Israeli border town of Sderot. Their mother and a third brother were brought to the hospital suffering shock
Israeli aircraft had earlier in the day struck twice in Gaza in an effort to thwart the launchings, the army said. One terrorist was seriously injured, medics said.[18]
February 6, 2008
Two girls, aged twelve and two, were injured when a Qassam rocket fired from northern Gaza landed near a kindergarten in a kibbutz in the Eshkol Regional Council in the western Negev. Their mother suffered from shock. A house in Sderot was also damaged. The Popular Resistance Committees claimed responsibility for the attack.
February 25, 2008
Palestinian terrorists fire five Qassam rockets at Israeli towns. One of which fell near a school in Sderot, 10-year-old Yossi Chymov, was critically injured in the attack.[19]
February 27, 2008
About 50 Qassam rockets were fired towards the Negev, one of which struck a parking lot near Sapir Academic College, killing 47-year-old student Ron Yahye.[20] Hamas, thePopular Resistance Committees and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad carried this rocket barrage. In addition, they fired for the first time six Iranian built Grad missiles (also known asKatyushas, which actually refers to the original launcher) at the industrial city of Ashkelon. While only a few people were lightly injured, this longer distance attack on a larger Israeli city had a major psychological effect. The Israeli Prime Minister and several other minister vowed a tough response.[21] The IAF retaliated with more airstrikes in Jabaliacamp and the northern part of Gaza Strip. About seven killed in the attacks, most of whom were terrorists, however a six month-old baby was also killed after a missile struck a house in the camp.[22]
February 28, 2008
A 13-month-old Gaza girl was killed by flying shrapnel when a Qassam missile launched from Gaza at Israel fell short and landed near her home.[23]
*March[edit]*
March 1, 2008
About 50 rockets were fired in a span of 12 hours.[24]
One Israeli 8 year-old had his leg amputated in a rocket attack. One Israeli civilian was killed in a rocket attack in Sderot.[25] A much larger number of civilians were wounded or treated for shock.[26]
March 13, 2008
A Qassam rocket was shot at Ashkelon from Gaza. The rocket, the first in two days, landed in an open area in southern Ashkelon. The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, a secular left-wing group, claimed responsibility.[27]
March 19, 2008
Two rockets were fired at the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council.[28]
March 20, 2008
A rocket landed within the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council limits during the Jewish holiday of Purim.[28]
*April[edit]*
April 17, 2008
Seventeen rockets were fired at the western Negev near Ashkelon.[29]
April 18, 2008
Sixteen Qassam rockets were fired at Israel. One rocket hit power lines and another hit a residential block in Sderot.[29]
April 21, 2008
Palestinian forces operating out of the Gaza Strip on Monday fired at least nine rockets and mortar shells at communities in southern Israel, wounding a four-year-old Israeli boy (light injuries from a piece of shrapnel) and damaging a number of homes.[30]
April 22, 2008
One missile fired from northern Gaza hit the southern industrial zone of the Israeli coastal city of Ashkelon.[30]
April 29, 2008
More than 15 Qassam rockets and 20 mortar shells were fired on Israel throughout the day, with two of the Qassam rockets and eight of the mortar shells landing within and around western Negev towns.[31]
April 30, 2008
At least two rockets fired by Gaza-based Palestinian forces slammed into the southern Israel town of Sderot while local residents were attending a Holocaust memorial ceremony on Wednesday evening.[30]
*May[edit]*
May 1, 2008
Terrorists from Gaza fired at least 10 rockets at Sderot and neighboring communities. One rocket landed next to an Israeli high school. A number of students suffered from shock.[30]
May 9, 2008
On Friday a 48-year-old Jimmy Kdoshim was killed by a mortar shell while working in his garden in Kibbutz Kfar Aza. Palestinian terrorists from the Islamist group Hamas, who regularly fire rockets and mortars into Israel from Gaza, claimed responsibility.[32]
May 10, 2008
Two rockets land in Ashkelon; one near a school at 7 AM, shortly before the children would arrive [33]
May 11, 2008
On Sunday afternoon, the Islamic Jihad's military wing, the Al-Quds Brigades fired two Qassam rockets at the western Negev. One of the rockets landed at the parking lot ofSapir College, causing a woman to suffer shock and damaging some vehicles. The other rocket landed in Sderot near a bus carrying schoolchildren. Three children suffered shock and were treated by Magen David Adom paramedics. The bus' windows were shattered and a fire broke out nearby.[33]
May 12, 2008
Shuli Katz, a 70-year-old resident of Kibbutz Gvaram was killed early Monday evening from a Palestinian Qassam rocket which crashed into the backyard of a residential home inYesha – a small community belonging to the Eshkol Regional Council. A 50-year-old man was treated for shock. The Al-Quds Brigades, the military wing of the Islamic Jihad, claimed responsibility for the deadly attack.[34]
May 13, 2008
Five Qassam rockets are fired at Israel.[35]
May 14, 2008
A Katyusha rocket (also referred to as a Grad) was fired into the Israeli city of Ashkelon, it struck a clinic in he third floor of the Huzot shopping mall at 6:00 pm. This attack resulted in three people seriously injured (one was an eight-year-old girl), two moderately injured and eleven people suffered minor wounds. The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine-General Command said its fighters launched the rocket.[10][36]
May 15, 2008
Hours after President Bush's arrival for a state visit a rocket launched by Gaza terrorists landed on a shopping mall in Ashkelon, Israel's southernmost city on the Mediterranean coast, injuring more than 30 people.[37]
May 18, 2008
Some 15 rockets hit the Sderot area on Sunday.[38]
May 19, 2008
A 35-year-old woman was killed and two others wounded Monday evening when a Qassam rocket struck a car in the western Negev town of Sderot. The woman, Shir-El Friedman, was standing next to the car at the time of the strike and was taken to Barzilai Hospital in Ashkelon. Hospital spokeswoman Lea Malul said she died on the way to the hospital.
According to the IDF, a total of 15 rockets were fired at the area on Monday. Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and the Popular Resistance Committees claimed responsibility.[38]
May 24, 2008
Four rockets fired towards western Negev on Saturday, two of them confirmed as longer-range Grads. Residents awaken to first barrage at 6:40 am as the Red Color alter sirens blared. The first two rockets landed in the Nahal Oz region. The two remaining rockets were longer-range Grads. One landed in Netivot and other near Ma'agalim. No injuries or damage reported. Throughout the day barrages of mortar shells were fired from Gaza, most towards IDF forces operating along the border fence.[39]
May 31, 2008
Palestinian terrorists fired five Qassam rockets from the Gaza Strip. No casualties or damage were reported. A sixth Qassam wounded two migrant workers from Thailand, one moderately and the other lightly, on Saturday morning when a Qassam rocket hit the western Negev greenhouse in which they were working.[40]
*June[edit]*
June 2, 2008
Seven Qassam rockets and four mortars hit the western Negev desert. Five people were hurt, including two Bedouin farmhands, a farmer and two Thai migrant workers.
June 5, 2008
Hamas fired three mortar shells from Gaza which landed in the Nirlat paint factory in Kibutz Nir Oz killing Amnon Ronsenberg, a 52-year-old father of three on Thursday. Five additional Israelis were injured. Hamas' Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades claimed responsibility for the firing of the mortar.[41][42]
June 6, 2008
A barrage of Kassam rockets slammed into the western Negev city of Sderot and the surrounding area on Friday afternoon. One of the Kassams exploded near Sapir College, damaging a building on the campus as well as six cars. Nine mortar bombs were fired at the western Negev in several attacks earlier in the day. A building was damaged, but no one was injured.[43]
June 8, 2008
The Al-Quds Brigades fires four rockets toward southern Israel, lightly injuring a Thai foreign worker.[44]
June 10, 2008
Hamas fires 18 mortar shells toward Israel. The mortars, which were fired in two separate salvos, landed in open areas near Nahal Oz. Another four mortar shells and four Qassam rockets were fired later the same day.[45]
June 11, 2008
Factory workers were evacuated from the area after a fire erupted as a result of two mortars from Gaza landing. One man was lightly wounded from shrapnel.[46]
June 12, 2008
Israel's Gaza-vicinity communities were hit with dozens of mortars and rockets, apparently as cover to infiltrate the country with an explosives-laden bulldozer. The attempt was stopped.[47]
A 59-year-old Israeli woman was lightly-to-moderately wounded in the Yad Mordechai area on Thursday afternoon as Palestinian terror groups launched a barrage of mortar shells and Qassam rockets against Israeli communities near the Gaza border. At least 40 mortars and 25 Qassams landed in Israel, primarily in the Hof Ashkelon Regional Council, a number of fires have broken out as a result. A member of Kibbutz Nahal Oz told Ynet that residents have currently been instructed to remain in bomb shelters and fortified rooms. One of the mortars landed in Palestinian territory near the Erez crossing, lightly injuring a Palestinian. Magen David Adom paramedics asked to treat the wounded man but were denied access. In addition, a missile, apparently of a type "Grad" landed near Ashkelon. No injuries were reported but a number of people suffered from shock.[48]
June 16, 2008
A Grad-type rocket fired from the Gaza Strip struck an Ashkelon cemetery leaving one person lightly to moderately wounded. Another rocket exploded inside the city. The victim suffered shrapnel wounds to his neck. Several other people suffered from shock and were treated by emergency medical staff at the scene. Gaza's Hamas rulers took responsibility for the strike.[49]
June 17, 2008
On Tuesday night, terrorists launched up to 10 rockets at Israel. Several fell in open areas around the Israeli border town of Sderot, a military spokeswoman said.[50]
June 18, 2008
More than 40 rockets and mortar shells were launched from Gaza towards Sderot. Several hit the town, causing some damage [51]
June 23, 2008
A single mortar shell was also fired from Gaza late Monday night and landed on the Israeli side of the border fence.[52][53] No organization claimed responsibility for the attack.[54]
June 24, 2008
Three Qassam rockets fired from Gaza on Tuesday struck the Israeli border town of Sderot and its environs, causing no serious injuries but constituting the first serious breach of a five-day-old truce between Israel and Hamas.[55]





Islamic Jihad rocket exploding in the distance, breaking the 5-day truce
One rocket landed in a backyard garden of a house while another landed in open ground. Two people were treated for shock.[56]
Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility for the attack and said it had been a response to an Israeli military raid in the West Bank city ofNablus at dawn on Tuesday, in which a senior Islamic Jihad operative Tareq Abu Ghali, 24 and another Palestinian university student Iyad Khanfar, 21 were killed. An Israeli Army spokesman said that Abu Ghali had been involved in terrorism and that he was "killed in an exchange of fire." The man killed with him was armed, the spokesman said.
The rocket attack occurred hours after Olmert met President Hosni Mubarak of Egypt in the Red Sea resort of Sharm el Sheik to discuss the next steps in the tenuous Egyptian-mediated truce and the renewal of efforts to resolve the case of Gilad Shalit, an Israeli corporal held by Hamas in Gaza since June 25, 2006.
Israeli Defense Ministry decided that Israel would keep the Gaza border crossings closed Thursday, except for special humanitarian cases, in response to Tuesday's Qassam rocket attacks[57]
June 26, 2008
A rocket hit an open area of the industrial zone outside Sderot. There were no reports of injuries or damage, according to army sources. The Fatah-affiliated Aksa Martyrs Brigades claimed responsibility for the attack. In a text message sent to reporters, it said "the truce must include the West Bank and all sorts of aggression must stop."
On Thursday morning, Hamas accused Israel of violating the terms of the Gaza cease-fire a day after Israeli Defense Ministry decided that Israel would keep the Gaza border crossings closed Thursday, except for special humanitarian cases, in response to Tuesday's Qassam rocket attacks - "If the crossings remain closed, the truce will collapse", Hamas spokesman Sami Abu Zuhri said Thursday morning.[58]
June 27, 2008
Early on Friday, two mortar shells were fired at Israel from the northern Gaza Strip. One landed near Kibbutz Kfar Aza in the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council, and the second one hit an open area. There were no reports of injuries or damage in the latest violation of the fragile ceasefire.
Following yesterday's rocket attack by Aksa Martyrs Brigade a spokesman for the Hamas government, Taher al-Nunu, called Fatah's actions "unpatriotic". He said Hamas was considering the possibility of taking action against those perpetrating the attacks against Israel.
Hamas Prime Minister Ismail Haniyeh called Friday on Palestinian factions to adhere to the Gaza Strip lull agreement with Israel. "The factions and the people accepted the lull in order to secure two interests – an end to aggression and the lifting of the siege. Therefore, we hope that everyone honors this national agreement", he said following Friday prayers.[59]
June 28, 2008
Mortar shells were fired at the Karni crossing. No one claims responsibility for the attacks. Israel blocks all shipments into Gaza except fuel, in response to the rocket and mortar attacks.[60]
June 30, 2008
A rocket falls near the town of Mefalsim. Nobody claims responsibility for the attack. In response Israel once again closes the crossings that had previously been reopened on June 29, 2008.[54]
*July[edit]*
July 2, 2008
There were no rocket or mortar attacks so Israel reopens the four Gaza crossings on Wednesday July 2. Since a truce began June 19, Israel has closed the passages a total of six days in retaliation for rocket attacks.[61]
July 3, 2008
A rocket lands in an open area north of Sderot. A previously unknown organization calling itself the "Badr Forces" claims responsibility for the attack. In response Israel temporarily closes the crossings on July 4, 2008.[54]
July 7, 2008
A mortar shell is fired at Israel from Gaza on Monday and lands near the Karni crossing.[62]
July 8, 2008
Two mortar attacks from Gaza were aimed at the Sufa crossing. One fell just inside Gaza and the other at the crossing. Hours later, terrorists fired another shell into Israel, causing no casualties or damage, the Israeli military said. No Palestinian group immediately claimed responsibility.[62]
July 10, 2008
Two Qassam rockets were fired at Israel, but caused no damage, after an unarmed Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades infiltrator was killed at the Kissufim crossing. An Israeli Army spokesman said they fired warning shots and when the man did not stop they killed him. The Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades vowed revenge and claimed responsibility for the rocket attack.[63]
July 12, 2008
A rocket lands in an open area in Sha'ar Hanegev regional council. Nobody claims responsibility for the attack.[54]
July 13, 2008
Two mortar shells are misfired and they land on the Gaza side of the border security fence in the Nahal Oz region. Nobody claims responsibility for the attack. Israel responds by only closing the Nahal Oz and Sufa crossings.[54]
July 15, 2008
A mortar hit is identified.[54]
July 25, 2008
A rocket misfires and lands in Gaza near the Kissufim crossing.[54]
July 29, 2008
Another rocket is launched from Gaza and mistakenly lands in Gaza.[54]
July 31, 2008
Again, a rocket misfires and lands in Gaza.[54]
*August[edit]*
August 1-31st
In the month of August 7 rockets and 12 mortars were fired from Gaza into Israel.[64]
*September[edit]*
September 1-30th
The month of September represented a considerable lull in the number of rocket and mortar attacks. In this month, 3 rockets and 2 mortars were fired from Gaza into Israel. They caused no injuries or deaths.[65]
*October[edit]*
October 11
A single rocket was launched from Gaza into Israel resulting in no injuries or deaths.[65]
*November[edit]*
November 4
Hamas fires 30 Qassam rockets at Israel[66] after an Israeli operation on 4 November to close a 250 meter cross-border abduction tunnel in Gaza. During this operation, 7 Hamas terrorists were killed.[67]
November 6-12th
Given the increase in cross-border fire, the truce agreed to five months ago is starting to flounder.[66] Between November 5th and November 12th, 22 rockets and 9 mortars were fired into Israel.[68]
November 12–19
In this week 62 rockets and 26 mortars were fired from Gaza into Israel. The results of these attacks were that 16 people were wounded, 13 from shock and 3 from light wounds.[69]
November 21
A rocket hit the Ashkelon industrial area.[70]
November 22–23
Four Qassam rockets were fired from Gaza into Israel over the weekend.[70]
November 24–25
Two Qassam rockets landed in Israel.[71]
November 26–27
Four Qassam rockets landed in the western Negev, one damaging a house on a kibbutz.[72]
*December[edit]*





This article *is incomplete*. Please help to improve the section, or discuss the issue on the talk page. _(February 2009)_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]December 3
At least four Qassam rockets and 15 mortar rounds were fired from the Gaza Strip at the western Negev. Islamic Jihad's Al-Quds Brigades claimed responsibility. One mortar attack damaged an Israeli power cable being used to transfer electricity to the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip.[73]
December 6–7
At least 20 Qassam rockets and mortar shells fired from the Gaza Strip hit the western Negev over the weekend. One Qassam landed near a Sderot school.[74]
December 12
Two rockets launched from the Gaza Strip hit open space in Israel a week before a truce is set to expire. The Qassam rockets launched Friday landed in open areas and caused no damage.[75]
December 16
At least six Qassam rockets and a mortar shell hit Israel hours after Israeli troops killed an Islamic Jihad commander in the West Bank. One of the rockets fired landed in the soccer field of Sderot's Sapir College. Several people were treated for shock.[76]
December 17
A Qassam rocket struck the parking lot of a shopping center in Sderot, injuring three Israelis. At least 18 rockets and 6 mortar shells were fired this day on southern Israel, 48 hours before the truce between Israel and the Hamas expired.[77]
December 18
Hamas declares the end of the 6 Month Truce with Israel. Three rockets are fired at Israel by the Al-Quds Brigades.[78]
December 21
At least 50 rockets and mortars struck southern Israel since a cease-fire with Hamas ended on December 19. Rockets landed in Ashkelon's industrial zone, near an elementary school, a youth cultural center in the western Negev and a home in Sderot. A foreign worker was injured. In response, Israeli forces struck at least two rocket launchers in Gaza.[79]
December 22
Three Qassam rockets were fired at Israel on Monday afternoon and evening, while Hamas had mostly stopped launching rockets at Israel for 24 hours at the request ofEgypt.[80]
December 23
At least five Qassam rockets fired from the Gaza Strip struck the western Negev.[81]
December 24
More than 60 Qassam rockets and dozens of mortar shells struck homes, factories and a playground in southern Israel. Two longer ranged Grad-type missiles struck a public area in northern Ashkelon. Homes in Kibbutz Shaar Hanegev and Sdot Negev suffered serious damage from direct hits. A rocket also struck next to a playground in Netivot. One factory in the western Negev was hit twice. Several people in those areas were treated for shock.
Two Palestinians were hurt when a rocket that did not clear the security fence at the border landed on a home in a northern Gaza town.[82]
December 26
A dozen rockets and mortar bombs were fired from Gaza into Israel, one accidentally falling short and striking a northern Gaza house and killing two Palestinian sisters, aged five and twelve, while wounding a third[83][84]





Spoiler: List of Terror Attacks 2008



*2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*

NameDateLocationDeath tollNotesDimona bombingFebruary 4, 2008Dimona19 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine(PFLP).[16]Kerem Shalom suicide bombingApril 19, 2008Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip13 injuredThree Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


Hamas Arms Smuggling - Egypt s Challenge - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy

This is also prior to attacks made in 2007, anyway past the withdrawal from Gaza, there was a 10 months of no blockade although firearms and rockets made their way to Gaza, because of that Israel placed the blockade, period.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo, if waiting for the rockets to kill another 4 years old kid is considered a bravery then fine I want to be a coward, and now you really pissed me off, so far the Palestinians broke so many agreements I already lost the count, but you don't consider this as a betrayal from the Palestinians so of course you can think to yourself "hey why aren't they asking themselves why it happens?! I guess they only need excuses to attack Gaza" - WRONG WRONG AND WRONG.
> ...


Israel did not violate a single ceasefire, this is a false graph made to mislead on purpose or shall I say demonize? its very convenient to take the statistics based on specific time only but I will relate to that by stating that 'Palestinian injuries & death' as they claim is also TERRORISTS injuries & death(Hamas, mostly)
Operation Pillar of Defense - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the best you can do? calling my expressions a "bullshit lies"? this is not a way to discuss nor to debate, I'm talking on my behalf and you call me a liar, you also pretend to say what I think, how is this going to a conversation if I'm not allowed to think for myself Billo?
> ...


Nope, I believe this document is a lie, although I'll relate to that as true, *"economic warfare" against the Islamist group Hamas.* in other terms it means not allowing Hamas to arm themselves, fighting a terrorist organization with economic warfare is beyond legitimate but also moral don't you think? instead of letting them get those weapons that only intend to hurt people, simply prevent them from having them in the first place.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 28, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Aug 28, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>





Hindus:

"\*Why do women turn into suicide bombers?"

Guess what, the Tamil's are Hindus.

"Sri Lanka's Tamil insurgency made extensive use of female suicide bombers; between 1987 and 2008, women were better represented among their Black Tiger suicide commandos than they now are in either house of the United States Congress."



Suicide bombings Why do women take part Opinion - CNN.com

Guess what Irgun was Jewish:

"*
Two of the operations for which the Irgun is best known are the bombing of the King David Hotel in Jerusalem on 22 July 1946 and the Deir Yassin massacre, carried out together with Lehi on 9 April 1948.
*
"The Irgun has been viewed as a terrorist organization or organization which carried out terrorist acts.[3][4] In particular the Irgun was branded a terrorist organisation by Britain,[5]"

Irgun - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Let's not discuss the Sikhs and the Golden Temple melees.

or the Buddhists!

"Over the past year in Buddhist-majority Burma, scores, if not hundreds, have been killed in communal clashes, with Muslims suffering the most casualties. Burmese monks were seen goading on Buddhist mobs, while some suspect the authorities of having stoked the violence — a charge the country’s new quasi-civilian government denies. In Sri Lanka, where a conservative, pro-Buddhist government reigns, Buddhist nationalist groups are operating with apparent impunity, looting Muslim and Christian establishments and calling for restrictions to be placed on the 9% of the country that is Muslim."

Extremist Buddhist Monks Target Religious Minorities TIME.com

*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 28, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I'm not a fan of the Palestinians but its a far long way between demonizing with false lies or misleading in purpose to simply state my opinion based on facts Billo, Hamas are Palestinians but I don't include them with the Palestinians, I make the separation talking about Hamas, for example 'Under the HAMAS dictatorship' is not 'Under the Palestinians dictatorship' and  in case you didn't notice its full of evidence to base my claim.
> If you think I demonized please  feel free to quote me..but please be honest about whether I'm truth or lie.
> Once I base my claim over solid raw evidence you cannot call it a lie.


Your claim that Hamas is a dictatorship is a lie.

And those threads were just the tip of the iceberg.



Daniyel said:


> I've seen the video, its called alert shoot, this was a provocative attempt like the IHH flotilla, a simple fishermen don't go with camera to fish, and they look pretty fine to me, you really think shooting in the water as a warning sign to be a deliberate attack of fishermen/activists? comon Billo.


One of my comparisons with the Nazis was you accept any kind of violence against the Pals. If you were a normal human being, after seeing that video, you'd think to yourself,* "Who the fuck shoots at people fishing?" *There is no reason on earth to justify that kind of action.  It's just mean and evil.  Yet, you're okay with it.  Thanks for proving my point.




Daniyel said:


> I didn't say anything without a solid ground to base my statements, the fact its either good or bad is only the way we humans see it, 99% of the time I'm talking about Israelis, not Palestinians, and most of the time I talking about the bad deeds of someone its called JUSTICE, and I'm not going to apologize for it because this is the right thing to do, 99% of the bad things I'm talking about are the Hamas/Other terrorist organizations deeds, and how is this even comparable with the Nazis!? Seriously Hamas is IS and IS is Hamas, bad enough? sure lets NOT talk about the things that do matter..where you think we can get with that attitude Billo?


99% of the  things you talk about the Palestinian's are bad. Period.



Daniyel said:


> Israel did not violate a single ceasefire, this is a false graph made to mislead on purpose or shall I say demonize? its very convenient to take the statistics based on specific time only but I will relate to that by stating that 'Palestinian injuries & death' as they claim is also TERRORISTS injuries & death(Hamas, mostly)
> Operation Pillar of Defense - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Pillar_of_Defense False graph my ass.  Do you have any evidence that would validate your claim?  Or is this just what you "believe"?  Because if it is, I'm not going to argue against that.  You're free to believe whatever you want to.  It's only when you try to push that belief off as fact, do we have an issue.  

As far as the statistics based on a specific time, that is highly relevant to this issue.  Because it shows the Israeli's shooting first and the Palestinian's responding to Israeli missile attacks.



Daniyel said:


> Nope, I believe this document is a lie, although I'll relate to that as true, *"economic warfare" against the Islamist group Hamas.* in other terms it means not allowing Hamas to arm themselves, fighting a terrorist organization with economic warfare is beyond legitimate but also moral don't you think? instead of letting them get those weapons that only intend to hurt people, simply prevent them from having them in the first place.


Now that's convenient!  Simply choosing not to believe evidence, when you have nothing that would lead you to that conclusion.

And economic warfare punishes everyone in Gaza.  That is collective punishment.  Collective punishment is a war crime.  Therefore, the blockade is illegal, immoral and a crime against humanity.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 28, 2014)

When was the last time the Irgun did anything?


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 28, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> ....
> So I don't really know where you wanna go with this, so far you blame us [me] for demonizing the other side like the Nazis, do you really believe to a random text published like the one Beezlebub published recently claiming there are 5,100,000 dead Palestinians - comon get real, I don't even ask for apology or admitting publicly that you were wrong, but I only request some small value of honesty.




You are lying there Danny Boy.  

I did no such thing.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Explain why the peace with Egypt and Jordan has lasted so long, and why the deal with Lebanon is still in evidence.

Shows that you are skewed and everything is one sided. A question asked on here thousands of times and still no answer............ What have the Palestinians ever done towards a lasting peace ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Unfortunately a large number of Muslims support terrorism 9 11 women 8217 s oppression sharia laws honor killings


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 28, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


My apologize, it was @Rehamani





I was somewhat remembering you because you made a comment right after me, again, my bad.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




 The fact is the only people closing the borders to outgoing Palestinians is hamas. If they want to leave they can, they just cant return in case they are carrying weapons.   The majority of the fish in the Med are within 3 miles of the shore, it is a shallow sea with little if any tidal motion. The majority of food is in that 3 mile area as it gets heat from the sun and the land causing an explosion of the fishes food. Further out the water is cooler and more sterile due to the masses of pollution pumped into it out there. Every Med country dumps raw sewage close to shore because of the lack of tidal flow, so it sinks and is not washed ashore.

 You are an uneducated ISLAMONAZI ILLITERATE CONVERT that has sold out to islam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

docmauser1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > A Palestinian teen is murdered on video and all you fuckers say is that the film was faked.  It was Pallywood.  When innocent Palestinian's are murdered by the IDF, your reactions are not outrage, its contempt and disdain towards those who went public about the incident.
> ...





 Yep the morons always seem to forget about the video recording that shows this, and the one that shows the practise run


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






The rockets started in 2005 when Israel unilaterally left gaza under the terms of the Oslo accords.

Here you go child a link to show you are a LIAR, or very misguided

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel 2002 06 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


574 mortar shells and 286 Qassam rockets were fired at Israel in 2005. These caused 6 deaths and 68 were injured.[1]
January 5, 2005
Nissim Arbiv, 26, of Nissanit, was severely injured by a mortar shell in the Erez industrial zone. He died from his injuries ten days later.[4][_dead link_]
January 15, 2005
A Qassam rocket attack on Sderot left Ayala Abukasis, 17, brain dead. Ayala was struck while attempting to shield her 11-year-old brother, who suffered minor injuries. She died on January 21.[_citation needed_]
February 9, 2005
A barrage of 25 to 50 Qassam rockets and mortar shells hit Neve Dekalim settlement, and another barrage hit at noon. Hamas said it was in retaliation for an attack in which one Palestinian was killed near an Israeli settlement.[5]
June 7, 2005
Two Palestinian workers, Salah Ayash Imran, 57, Muhammed Mahmoud Jaroun, and a foreign worker Bi Shude, 46, were killed, and five other workers were wounded, when a Qassam rocket hit a packing shed in Ganei Tal, in the Gaza Strip. The Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility for the attack.[6]
July 14, 2005
Dana Galkowicz, 22, was killed in a Qassam attack in Kibbutz Netiv Ha'asara, just north of the Gaza Strip. Hamas, Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine and Fatah all claimed responsibility for the attack.[7]
August 25, 2005
Two Qassam rockets fired out of the Gaza Strip by Palestinian militants landed near the southern Israeli town of Sderot.[8][9]
September 12, 2005
Several hours after Israel withdraws the last of its troops from the Gaza Strip two Qassam rockets are fired by Palestinian militants from the Gaza Strip. The first lands near the Israeli town of Sderot, while the second lands near Kibbutz Yad Mordechai.[10][11]
September 24, 2005
Five Israelis were injured when Palestinian militants launched about 30 rockets on Israeli communities from the Gaza Strip. This attack followed an incident the previous day, in which 20 Palestinians, including 16 civilians, were killed when a vehicle carrying Qassam rockets exploded during a Hamas rally in Jabalya. The exact circumstances surrounding the incident are still unknown. To date, no evidence has been found to substantiate Hamas’ claim that Israeli interference was responsible for the accident.[12]
December 11, 2005
A rocket fired from Jenin in the West Bank landed near Ram-On. It was the first Palestinian rocket attack from the West Bank.[13][14]
December 14, 2005
Jitladda Tap-arsa, 20, a female Thai national, was killed by a mortar while working in a greenhouse in the Gush Katif settlement of Ganei Tal.[4][_dead link_]
December 26, 2005
A Qassam rocket landed near a kindergarten during a Hanukkah party at kibbutz Sa'ad.[15]
*2006[edit]*
1,247 rockets and 28 mortars were fired at Israel in 2006.[1]





Rocket attack on Mitzpe Hila, 2006
February 3, 2006
A Qassam rocket struck a family's house in the western Negev village of Karmia, moderately injuring four people, including a 7-month-old baby.[16]
March 28, 2006
Islamic Jihad fired a 122 mm Katyusha rocket from the Gaza Strip into Israel.[17] Near the Kibbutz Nachal Oz two Israeli-Arabs (Salam Ziadin and Khalid, 16, a Bedouin father and son) were killed when a dormant Qassam rocket they found in the Nahal Oz area exploded.[_citation needed_] Katyushas, frequently used by Hezbollah in Lebanon, had never before been fired from Gaza. Larger numbers of Qassam rockets began landing in the Western Negev in March 2006: 49 in March, 64 in April, 46 in May, and over 83 by the end of June. Most of the rocket launches prior to 2006 were carried out by Islamic Jihad but following Hamas's election victory, other groups such as Palestinian Islamic Jihad Movement have been claimed to take over the firings.[_citation needed_]
March 30, 2006
Two Qassam rockets landed in kibbutz Karmia, south of Ashkelon, one of them in a football field, where children played only hours earlier, and injured one person


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 28, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...





 You did and I corrected it for you, even claimed that it was a typo because you were looking very silly


----------



## Beelzebub (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes dear.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [QUOTE="Penelope, post: 9675280, member: 50023


One tiny difference Zionists don't go round flying planes into buildings, planting bombs on trains and trying to fry 3000 innocent men, women and children in an airport concourse. There was a poll not that long ago amongst muslims that showed 65% were terrorists or terrorist sympathisers. An alarming number don't you think, more so when you put it into actual whole numbers and find that there are more muslim terrorists than there are actual Jews alive in the world. In fact there are more muslim terrorists than there are Americans, makes it even more interesting[/QUOTE]
You have a long history of terrosim. Begin with the Lehi Group, and work over to the Kind David Hotel, and the the American Embassy in Egypt which went horribly wrong.

Never heard of Muslims flying planes into buildings either , have  you?


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 28, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of the Palestinians but its a far long way between demonizing with false lies or misleading in purpose to simply state my opinion based on facts Billo, Hamas are Palestinians but I don't include them with the Palestinians, I make the separation talking about Hamas, for example 'Under the HAMAS dictatorship' is not 'Under the Palestinians dictatorship' and  in case you didn't notice its full of evidence to base my claim.
> ...


Since you said these are just a tip of the iceberg I'm gonna have to ask you again to quote me, since my thread "Under the Hamas Dictatorship" is the only one suggested I'm gonna have to ask you again, is this how I'm demonizing the Palestinians? 
And about the Hamas, *I filled the thread with raw evidence to base my claim.*
You can feel free to post about any of these evidence to disprove my based claim that Hamas is a dictatorship.
You can also note to the separation I made between Hamas and the Palestinians, also in the a statement I made in this thread..


Daniyel said:


> Peace with the Palestinians - Possible.
> Peace with Hamas/Fatah/PFLP/PLO - IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Kill the terrorists, later negotiate.





Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the video, its called alert shoot, this was a provocative attempt like the IHH flotilla, a simple fishermen don't go with camera to fish, and they look pretty fine to me, you really think shooting in the water as a warning sign to be a deliberate attack of fishermen/activists? comon Billo.
> ...


I'm not against violence when necessary, but I'm against violence when there are peaceful alternatives.
The shots aimed NOT to the fishermen/*ACTIVISTS *but to *WARN THEM NOT T GET ANY CLOSER.*
If they cannot understand the line drew by Israel, that *NOBODY CAN PASS THE BLOCKADE AT ALL - There is not other alternative but to warn them Israel is very serious about it.*
They failed to understand the calls of the IDF to go back, several times, but the did understand the warning shots..
Is this called "shooting* AT PEOPLE *fishing"? NO, Its called *DEMONIZING IDF *by claiming* IDF DOES THAT, WHEN ITS OBVIOUS IN YOUR VIDEO THEY DID NOT.*


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say anything without a solid ground to base my statements, the fact its either good or bad is only the way we humans see it, 99% of the time I'm talking about Israelis, not Palestinians, and most of the time I talking about the bad deeds of someone its called JUSTICE, and I'm not going to apologize for it because this is the right thing to do, 99% of the bad things I'm talking about are the Hamas/Other terrorist organizations deeds, and how is this even comparable with the Nazis!? Seriously Hamas is IS and IS is Hamas, bad enough? sure lets NOT talk about the things that do matter..where you think we can get with that attitude Billo?
> ...


Feel free to quote me or apologize for that stupid statement Billo.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Israel did not violate a single ceasefire, this is a false graph made to mislead on purpose or shall I say demonize? its very convenient to take the statistics based on specific time only but I will relate to that by stating that 'Palestinian injuries & death' as they claim is also TERRORISTS injuries & death(Hamas, mostly)
> ...


Of course I do, and I posted the evidence in my post, you didn't bother to read it, your problem not mine.
And I proved the graph is a lie in my first statement,* Israel did not violate A SINGLE CEASEFIRE*..its the responsibility of the accusing side to provide evidence for the accusation, not to repeat the accusation without evidence.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I believe this document is a lie, although I'll relate to that as true, *"economic warfare" against the Islamist group Hamas.* in other terms it means not allowing Hamas to arm themselves, fighting a terrorist organization with economic warfare is beyond legitimate but also moral don't you think? instead of letting them get those weapons that only intend to hurt people, simply prevent them from having them in the first place.
> ...


*I related to that as true* although I have all the right to question its authenticity.
An "economic warfare" does punish entire Gaza, but its not aimed to do so, and it does hurt the terrorists much more than it hurts the civilians, Israel allow all type of import/export under Israeli authority to prevent weapons from reaching the hands of terrorists, *that's how you run an "economic warfare" against the terrorists while minimizing the damage to the rest of the population* as much as possible, and yes, this is necessary, and it is not a war crime, its fully legal and legitimate reaction, and this is the moral deed for the sake of humanity.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's now over 2000 dead Palestinians, much of Gaza left in ruins & the border shall remain closed.  Yet another VICTORY for Hamas, the duly elected government of the Palestinian people themselves.  Well done boys.  Well done.
> ...




LOL!  Yup, just wait till the next game.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 28, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



" Israel allow all type of import/export under Israeli authority to prevent weapons from reaching the hands of terrorists,"

That is complete balderdash, basically a lie.  Fishermen can't even fish outside of 3 nautical mile limit and Israel prevents most goods from entering Gaza, by any route.

"a Fact-Finding Mission for the UN Human Rights Council chaired by a former judge of the International Criminal Court, as well as a panel of five independent U.N. rights experts concluded that the blockade constituted collective punishment of the population of Gaza and was therefore unlawful."

Blockade of the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


This is the part where you mislead probably out of stupidity, you did NOT disproved my post, because it doesn't conjugate with the fact all import and export can be made under Israeli authority.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 28, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Still claiming the Hasbara produced videos are Palestinian.  Give it up.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Fact-Finding Mission for the UN Human Rights Council ...


Reads suspiciosly like making stuff up, indeed.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 28, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Since you said these are just a tip of the iceberg I'm gonna have to ask you again to quote me, since my thread "Under the Hamas Dictatorship" is the only one suggested I'm gonna have to ask you again, is this how I'm demonizing the Palestinians?


Hamas won a fair and democratic election, that's not a dictatorship.  Deliberately telling lies about someone, is demonizing them.



Daniyel said:


> And about the Hamas, *I filled the thread with raw evidence to base my claim.*
> You can feel free to post about any of these evidence to disprove my based claim that Hamas is a dictatorship.


I haven't seen your evidence and I don't know where its posted.



Daniyel said:


> You can also note to the separation I made between Hamas and the Palestinians, also in the a statement I made in this thread..


Oh really?  Where's the separation when you made this statement?



> *Miracle in Ashkelon: Family survives rocket fire*
> _
> Indeed Israel really need to continue the operation in Gaza, until the southerns could live in peace.
> Those savage animals in Gaza and their advocates should be ashamed of themselves_.


Where's the separation there?



Daniyel said:


> I'm not against violence when necessary, but I'm against violence when there are peaceful alternatives.
> The shots aimed NOT to the fishermen/*ACTIVISTS *but to *WARN THEM NOT T GET ANY CLOSER.*
> If they cannot understand the line drew by Israel, that *NOBODY CAN PASS THE BLOCKADE AT ALL - There is not other alternative but to warn them Israel is very serious about it.*
> They failed to understand the calls of the IDF to go back, several times, but the did understand the warning shots..
> Is this called "shooting* AT PEOPLE *fishing"? NO, Its called *DEMONIZING IDF *by claiming* IDF DOES THAT, WHEN ITS OBVIOUS IN YOUR VIDEO THEY DID NOT.*


First off, what evidence do you have that indicates they were "activists", or they were trying to run the blockade, or trying to get closer to the IDF gunboat?  Where's the evidence that would validate those assumptions as being credible?

Secondly, they were in Gazan territorial waters, where it is illegal for IDF gunboats to be even present in that area. 

Thirdly, *THEY WERE FISHING!*

Who the fuck shoots at people fishing?



Daniyel said:


> Feel free to quote me or apologize for that stupid statement Billo.


I think I'll quote you....



> *Hamas Charter*
> _Sadly many people consider them a legitimate government._
> 
> *Ready for round who-knows-what?*
> ...


No apology for you, this time.



Daniyel said:


> Of course I do, and I posted the evidence in my post, you didn't bother to read it, your problem not mine.
> And I proved the graph is a lie in my first statement,* Israel did not violate A SINGLE CEASEFIRE*..its the responsibility of the accusing side to provide evidence for the accusation, not to repeat the accusation without evidence.


Accept in this case, you're the accusing side!  I made the initial claim and posted my evidence (the graph).  Once I've done that, the burden of proof shifts to the "objector", to provide evidence that proves his objection has merit and is not frivolous.  Merely saying its a lie, is not proof.  You need to pony up a corroborative citation to prove your objection valid.



Daniyel said:


> *I related to that as true* although I have all the right to question its authenticity.


You have to have a "reason" to question its authenticity, not just because you feel like it.



Daniyel said:


> An "economic warfare" does punish entire Gaza, but its not aimed to do so, and it does hurt the terrorists much more than it hurts the civilians, Israel allow all type of import/export under Israeli authority to prevent weapons from reaching the hands of terrorists, *that's how you run an "economic warfare" against the terrorists while minimizing the damage to the rest of the population* as much as possible, and yes, this is necessary, and it is not a war crime, its fully legal and legitimate reaction, and this is the moral deed for the sake of humanity.


It doesn't matter what you are "aiming" to do, punishing people who have committed no crime, is wrong.  And according to IHL, it's a war crime.


----------



## theliq (Aug 29, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...


Because you CRETIN it was only Palestinian Land  STOLEN with VIOLENCE..............What has Israel done for a lasting Peace.......I'll tell you Wanker...the last time that there was a real opportunity for a lasting Peace......The Jews ASSINATED their own Prime Minister Mr Rabin.

I have told you this on many occasions but still you persist with your gormless "What have the Palestinians done" ad-nausium.....Leave this place you UPSURPER


----------



## theliq (Aug 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


Really Vig, fancy you having to work 3 jobs to make a decent living........what about family time..steve


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 29, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Since you said these are just a tip of the iceberg I'm gonna have to ask you again to quote me, since my thread "Under the Hamas Dictatorship" is the only one suggested I'm gonna have to ask you again, is this how I'm demonizing the Palestinians?
> ...


Sadam Hussien also won "democratic" elections, doesn't change the fact he was a dictator, Hamas on this case did not allow elections for nearly 4-6 years, I believe its a dictatorship.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > And about the Hamas, *I filled the thread with raw evidence to base my claim.*
> ...


The evidence provided discuss about why people believe Hamas is the legitimate government, and not a terrorist organization which is not possible to be international government [by international law] and by the stacking evidence of the crimes Hamas is committing against the freedom and liberty of Palestinians and Israelis at once.
As I said, go to the thread and discuss the evidence there, I'm not gonna derail this fairly long enough debate to another subjects, once you got a way to disprove my claim - good for you, but its not demonizing the Palestinians, period.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You can also note to the separation I made between Hamas and the Palestinians, also in the a statement I made in this thread..
> ...


The terrorist organizations maybe? or do you try so hard to believe I mean the entire Palestinians? haven't you call Israel [Including  the leftish you admire] Nazis? don't hang on small syntax word game Billo, this is ridiculous.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not against violence when necessary, but I'm against violence when there are peaceful alternatives.
> ...


The fact they bothered carrying a camera and yelling propaganda on a fishing boat, fair enough?


Billo_Really said:


> Secondly, they were in Gazan territorial waters, where it is illegal for IDF gunboats to be even present in that area.


Israel placed the blockade, like it or not, its the way it is, and where exactly does the 'illegal' part comes in to play with the IDF gunboat?  what makes you think this was inside a territorial water of Gaza? why the IDF gunboat is forbidden to fish with guns? this is how stupid the accusation is.


Billo_Really said:


> Thirdly, *THEY WERE FISHING!*
> 
> Who the fuck shoots at people fishing?


Many pro-Palestinians were attempting to make a very provocative demonstrations, I'll list some of them.
1.Bicycle demonstrations - breaking Israeli territory illegally and disobeying the law.
2.Clashing with the police and  trying to convince them otherwise - seriously - and by the way breaking the law.
3.Marathon rally - with no cooperation with the police risking human lives.
4.Avatar protest, but fury over World War Z. - funny and strange at once.
5.Trash  throwing protest / Israel's flag burning - of course it is going to draw attention from Israel!
6.Underwater protest.
7.Violent protests - surly get a great attention from the Israelis.
8.And my favorite one - throwing dead animals and basically everything nearby on the police and IDF
What do you expect? Activists joining every single thing the Palestinians are trying to do to protest and document together.
.So when the IDF says its forbidden to pass the distance made, they should've listen because of the international law, the blockade is legitimate, and the IDF didn't shoot them, final proof - nobody was hurt.


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to quote me or apologize for that stupid statement Billo.
> ...


I simply highlighted the important parts you missed, or attempted to take out of context.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I do, and I posted the evidence in my post, you didn't bother to read it, your problem not mine.
> ...


The graph is not an evidence as it claim that Israel violated ceasefires, similar to making a list of accusations, since this one is the same as your initial accusation it simply repeat the accusation, but not providing an evidence that Israel indeed violated these ceasefires listed on the graph, or back your initial accusation.




Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > *I related to that as true* although I have all the right to question its authenticity.
> ...


"A Great detective is never work with intonation" - my reasons are obvious, it is simply wrote by someone, and at least provided by someone with negative opinion regard me, which is why I consider it suspicious. 


Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > An "economic warfare" does punish entire Gaza, but its not aimed to do so, and it does hurt the terrorists much more than it hurts the civilians, Israel allow all type of import/export under Israeli authority to prevent weapons from reaching the hands of terrorists, *that's how you run an "economic warfare" against the terrorists while minimizing the damage to the rest of the population* as much as possible, and yes, this is necessary, and it is not a war crime, its fully legal and legitimate reaction, and this is the moral deed for the sake of humanity.
> ...


Its not a war crime, period.
Punishing entire Israel with rockets and terrorist attacks is a  war crime, and since I explained WHEN the blockade placed, it is clear that it was taken as a counter-step to the rockets, similar to self defense.
Killing someone is illegal, unless you have no other option but to kill him instead when life of innocent or yours are at risk, and it is not only the moral and right thing to do bound by law, but I see it as personal duty.

In the end, the evidence you provided are barely enough to explain why Israel are just like the Nazis, I expected you to make a huge list of evidence but for some reason I see this debate become smaller in each and every post.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 29, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Still claiming the Hasbara produced videos are Palestinian.  Give it up.


And then the "teen" got up and walked away. Don't them in palliwood follow the rules to preface the footage with a "Noone Was Hurt In The Filming Of This Agitprop" disclaimer?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 29, 2014)

theliq said:


> Because you CRETIN it was only Palestinian Land  STOLEN with VIOLENCE....


How so, if even our honorable master of contortions P F Tinmore of blessed fame couldn't come up with a name of that shakh, sheikh, sultan, pasha, emir, mullah, president, prime-minister of that "palestine", which allegedly got stolen?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 29, 2014)

While not all Muslims are world terrorists, the overwhelming majority of world terrorists are Muslims.  The bright side is that they sure have united Christians & Jews together like never before.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 29, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I Do not have to apologize on behalf of the others expressing themselves, and it is only your opinion so far, if you want to discuss about things I said - very well - if not just stop attaching me every title that fits your agenda.
> ...



Have we seen a thread of you praising the Israelis?

Cut the nonsense out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 29, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Have we seen a thread of you praising the Israelis?


I don't know, you tell me?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sure looks like Israel is finally learning how to COMMUNICATE with Palestinians in the only language they understand.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




All Israel requested to prevent their current involvement into Gaza was for Hamas to end the rocket missiles into Israel. And unlike with Jordan, it did not take around 20,000 dead Paletinians to put an end to this conflict.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Would that be by the ANTI SEMITIC NAZI JEW HATERS picked to do just that. Everyone of those on the panel were shown to be NAZI JEW HATERS and the UN were forced to disregard their findings. The "Judge" later retracted his report as it had been altered by ISLAMONAZI SCUM on the security council making it a laughing stock.

A hamas official recently stated that since August 2005 gaza has not been occupied, if it had then the outcome would have been major loss of life within Israel 


 Your wiki source is also ISLAMONAZI so is biased  in the extreme


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 30, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> All Israel requested to prevent their current involvement into Gaza was for Hamas to end the rocket missiles into Israel. And unlike with Jordan, it did not take around 20,000 dead Paletinians to put an end to this conflict.


End the occupation and blockade and there will be no more rockets.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...






 So is the same view from the same camera at the same time also a hasbara production and does not show the alleged shooting of the two ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS, but is somehow faked to make you believe it is true.   You really are clutching at straws now child and you should take another time out.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All Israel requested to prevent their current involvement into Gaza was for Hamas to end the rocket missiles into Israel. And unlike with Jordan, it did not take around 20,000 dead Paletinians to put an end to this conflict.
> ...




What  "occupation" are you referring to?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 30, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Retirement is GOOD if you planned for it, as I have... Jealous, just a little, SteveyBoy?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 What Palestinian land was that, as they had none. They had never had control over the land for more than a thousand years. The land ownership passed from the Ottomans to the LoN under INTERNATIONAL LAW in 1919. They allocated the land to 5 separate groups, Palestinians were not one of them, It went to Iraq, lebeanon, Syria, Jordan and the national home of the Jews.

 As always when you cant answer the question What have the Palestinians done towards peace, you attempt to deflect and derail because the only answer is NOTHING


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






 No comment on the hamas war crimes then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > All Israel requested to prevent their current involvement into Gaza was for Hamas to end the rocket missiles into Israel. And unlike with Jordan, it did not take around 20,000 dead Paletinians to put an end to this conflict.
> ...






 The terrorism started the occupation and blockade, so stop the terrorism in all its forms and the blockade and occupation will end.


 By the way the occupation and blockade of gaza was lifted completely in august 2005 in line with the treaty signed with the palestinians so why didn't the rockets cease.

 Why should we believe you or hamas after that, what has changed in the last 9 years ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 30, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> What  "occupation" are you referring to?


Fuck you and shove that bullshit up your ass, you know god-damn well what I'm talking about.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...






 Retiring early with enough to live comfortably on is something everyone should plan towards. I did and have a great time


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 30, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> The terrorism started the occupation and blockade, so stop the terrorism in all its forms and the blockade and occupation will end.
> 
> 
> By the way the occupation and blockade of gaza was lifted completely in august 2005 in line with the treaty signed with the palestinians so why didn't the rockets cease.
> ...


Shut up, troll, you got nothing to say to anybody!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > What  "occupation" are you referring to?
> ...





 A hamas official has stated that gaza has not been occupied since August 2005, who are you to call him a LIAR

Hudson Institute Looking for something -

 In a stunning about-face, and after decades of violence justified by excuses of being under occupation, Hamas recently admitted that Gaza is not occupied by Israel


In response to a statement by Hamas Politburo Chief Khaled Mashaal that Hamas will hold mass demonstrations against Israel inside Gaza to parallel those organized by the Fatah-controlled Palestinian Authority in the West Bank, Hamas Foreign Minister Mahmoud al-Zahar declared such a protest to be irrelevant. Al-Zahar stated that while the West Bank is “still under occupation” and that all forms of resistance, including armed resistance, should be used in that territory, “popular resistance is inappropriate for the Gaza Strip.”

“Against whom could we demonstrate in the Gaza Strip?” al-Zahar asked.* “When Gaza was occupied, that model was applicable.”*


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The terrorism started the occupation and blockade, so stop the terrorism in all its forms and the blockade and occupation will end.
> ...






 Been shown to be uneducated again in respect of gaza. The facts never lie and Israel left gaza in 2005 and there was no blockade on gaza so why didn't the rockets stop ?          It is a simple enough question even for you to answer when you consider you claim lift the blockade and stop the occupation and the rockets will stop. What is different now to then ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > What  "occupation" are you referring to?
> ...



Oh my goodness.  Take it easy.  You'll give yourself a stroke ot something.  And we need you here for laughs. Please calm down & just answer the question --- what occupation are you referring to?


----------



## Forester (Aug 30, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Aug 30, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There has always been a blockade on Gaza.  Israel always controlled the territorial sea and air space as well as the land borders.  The Egyptian border is closed at the behest of the U.S. and Israel. Before the democratically elected government was overthrown the border with Egypt was opened, now that the U.S.'s strongman is in power, the border was closed.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Yeah right.  Egypt would like nothing more than to open the border for the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians.  Don't you agree?  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici (Aug 30, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Before the coup by the military, the border was open with Egypt.  If the Europeans hadn't invaded Palestine, why wouldn't there be peace?  The Jews came from Europe and invaded Palestine.  That is just an uncomfortable fact for your ilk.


----------



## toastman (Aug 30, 2014)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I see you're spewing the same lies again. The European Jews were invited to Mandatory Palestine by the British, who also facilitated their immigration. Therefore, it was not an 'invasion'.
That is a Palestinian lie. You seem to eat up these Palestinian lies quite well.


----------



## montelatici (Aug 30, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



They were invited by the British. If so, what right did Britain have to take land from the locals to give it to other Europeans?  It was an invasion.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 31, 2014)

montelatici said:


> They were invited by the British. If so, what right did Britain have to take land from the locals to give it to other Europeans?  It was an invasion.


The land was actually given by the League of Nations and Britain just ruled over the mandate. They won WW1 and the League of Nations/Britain were the governing power over the mandate. So Britain definitely had the right to give land to the Jewish people.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2014)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Got news for you.  Jews were there well over 1000 years before there were any Muslim Palestinians to steal Israel's ancient land.  Want peace?  Israel must find a way to send the squatters back  to their native homelands.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 1, 2014)

Israel needs to start treating the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers in the surrounding Arab countries alway have.  Peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions so they can remain in Israel has only provoked the Palestinians into hatred & violence.


----------

